# Solved: Failing to update and install



## thesnapman44

Hi.
I don`t know if anyone who has a new computer with Windows 8 OS installed are having the same problems
as i am, but the following updates have been attempting to install and failing on restart. I keep getting the 
message," Failure to configure Windows updates. Reverting changes, please wait". This has happened for 
over a month now, and i have tried to install them separately and manually, but the same message appears.
My computer is:
TOSHIBA SATELITE C855D-S5354
Part Number: PSCBOU-004005

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 20 Model 2 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3678 Mb
Graphics Card: Microsoft Basic Render Driver, 17 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 294763 MB, Free - 254507 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC
Antivirus: AVG Internet Security 2013, Updated and Enabled

These are the updates that are failing:
Updates for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems:

KB2812822
KB2811660
KB2781197
KB2824670
KB2807986
KB2809289

Has anyone got any ideas on why they keep failing to install, and if you had the same problem, what did you do?

Thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster

AVG Internet Security 2013, Updated and Enabled
That is your first course, the uninstall of it and likely to be the cause of the problem.

It includes this









*Keeps your PC running smoothly*

*A quick performance boost for your PC*
We've added a few smart tools to make your hard drive happy and get rid of some of that junk.

You get: AVG Quick Tune*AVG Quick Tune*
Keeps your PC running smoothly by regularly defragmenting your hard drive, removing junk files, eliminating broken short cuts and repairing your Windows® Registry.

Now in my opinion and it is ONLY my opinion, the only thing smart about it, is its ability to cause problems
It is NOT needed on Windows 8.
Windows 8 may have a couple of aspects that people do not like, but what MUST be said, again in my opinion, that it is the best operating system Microsoft have produced from the aspect of managing its system and the maintenance of it.

It does NOT need 3rd party assistance.

SO therefore, I think, you should uninstall it.
As here
Windows 8

 Right-click *AVG 2013* on the _Start screen_.
 Click *Uninstall *in the bottom bar.
 Select *AVG 2013* in the list of programs.
 Click the *Uninstall* or *Change/Remove* button.
 Follow the instructions on your screen to complete the uninstallation.
 Restart your computer.
 THEN as here using the tool I have sent the link for below

 Save all your work and close all documents! Your computer will be restarted during the procedure.
 Download the _AVG Remover _tool
 Run the downloaded tool and follow the instructions displayed on your screen.
 Your computer will be restarted automatically. After the restart, _AVG Remover_ will finish the uninstallation.
http://www.avg.com/gb-en/utilities

After that check that Windows defender is NOW enabled, the included anti-virus, with Windows 8.
You may do that from Control panel

If I am WRONG and you yourself LIKE AVG you can always reinstall, if it is the free trial with the Toshiba you can install the free trial and if you have bought it, you presumably have the, necessary code etc to do so.


----------



## thesnapman44

I always like to try and help myself wherever possible, so i was reading on the "net", that AVG is the problem that some updates will not install, and although i was reluctant then to take any action, after reading your response to my thread, i was certain for sure, that is what was happening. I read also what you said about Windows 8 almost looking after itself, and from the start i was not keen on it, but it really does get easier the more you take your time with it, and understand what Microsoft has done to ease thing`s for us.
So, after all that, i did uninstall AVG and all it`s components ( i used Revo ), and made sure all and everything was removed. Don`t` get me wrong, i liked AVG, but again, Microsoft has included the Firewall and Defender, and i also have Malwarebytes to scan everything, so i will not miss AVG.
Your help is so valuable and i thank you so much for spending time probably searching for answers, and for helping me out.
Thank you. I am in your debt, once again.


----------



## Macboatmaster

So has it worked then please


----------



## thesnapman44

No, it did not work. It immediately goes to 35% installed, and then fails.


----------



## thesnapman44

I ran the Windows Troubleshooter for problems with installing updates, and this is what it reported:

Problems found:

Potential Windows Update Database error detected OX80070002 Not fixed
Windows Update components must be repaired Not fixed
Problem with Background Intelligent Transfer Service (BITS) Fixed


----------



## Macboatmaster

Try this please first
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971058

I suggest you try the automatic fix first
If it offers two modes, normal and aggressive - run normal first
then see if it again is offered and run aggressive

Note - that is not the same as the windows troubleshooter.


----------



## thesnapman44

I followed your advice, and received this message:

"Microsoft Fix It
This troubleshooter does not apply to your system
We`re sorry, but this troubleshooter is not compatible with your current system`s configuration".

I did run the Windows Update Troubleshooter and received a very lengthy report.
It is so large that it will not "Copy and Paste" onto here, (i did try).
If you wanted to view this, i would have to email it.
Thanks.


----------



## thesnapman44

I would just like to ask, could i uninstall ALL of the updates that are on my system either Automatically or Manually, and let the computer re-install everything?


----------



## Macboatmaster

NO to the last NOT a good idea
AND in any case some will not uninstall
Sorry about link will send the other one.


----------



## Macboatmaster

This one first please

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947821

and reboot

If no success - this one please
go Windows update and this time
instead of trying to install those 6 that have failed
DO not check those for installation - OR uncheck them as appropriate and install the others offered FIRST
Then reboot - go back and try the ones that have failed


----------



## thesnapman44

Please clarify what exactly this means:

"DO not check those for installation - OR uncheck them as appropriate and install the others offered FIRST"

Do you mean, un-check them all, and then check each one (individually), and try to install them?
The following update did succeed in installing:

Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.1415.0)


----------



## thesnapman44

Just to inform you on the progress of this matter.
I started from the top of the list of available updates for my computer, selected each one individually, and clicked "install". All failed.
5 are remaining out of the 6.


----------



## Macboatmaster

OK
But that


> Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.1415.0)


was NOT one of failed list from the 6 you posted.

However it does tend to indicate that it MAY now have been repaired.

SORRY for not making it clear re updates
ARE you configured - AUTOMATICALLY download and install
OR
Download and I will choose which to install - 
OR
Notify me and I will choose

as here
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows-8/a/windows-update-settings-windows-8.htm

When you then manually check windows update from IE Safety - Windows Update, you may then choose from the list which to install and the point I was making was try the others first and then after installing others, reboot and try those that have failed BEFORE


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. Did you try the fix on the link in post 11

2. Try the updates individually from here
I have found one of them for you - make sure you find the 64 bit ones
KB2809289
http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/details.aspx?id=36874


----------



## thesnapman44

Yes i did try the fix in thread 11.
As far as i could see, it cleared everything (all updates) and started anew. All still failed (5).
I have just looked at my updates and now there are only 2 updates to be installed.

KB2809289
KB2811660

I do not know why now there are only 2 and not the 5.
I followed your steps regarding, http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/downl....aspx?id=36874 and still it failed. However, as they are on my downloads page on Chrome, i will attempt them later or until you have run out of ideas.
I have noticed however, of the 2 updates remaining, one of them (KB2809289), is for Internet Explorer 10.
Is the possible reason for that update not working is because i am using Google Chrome?
Would the same principle work as it did for AVG?
I f i removed Google Chrome, and used IE10 to access the downloads, would that work?


----------



## thesnapman44

Okay, i tried the link in thread 11. The downloads would not install.
I tried using I.E 10 instead of Google Chrome. Downloads would not install.
I have it set as "Automatically download and Install".
Where i had 6 downloads, then for some reason, it went to 2, and now it`s back at 6 again.


----------



## thesnapman44

This is the full report of Windows Update Troubleshooter.

2013-04-09	11:09:28:083 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:083 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:083 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:083 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:083 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:083 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:083 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:083 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:099 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:114 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:114 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:114 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:114 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:114 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:114 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:114 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:114 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:114 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:177 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:239 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:270 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:348 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:348 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:348 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:348 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:364 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:379 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:379 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:379 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:379 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:379 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:379 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:379 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:629 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:645 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:660 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:660 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:660 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:676 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:707 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:723 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:723 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:723 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:723 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:723 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:723 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:816 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:816 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:816 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:816 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:816 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:816 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:816 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:816 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:816 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:816 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:816 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:832 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:847 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464 d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:879 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:894 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:910 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:910 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:910 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:28:910 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:003 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:003 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:019 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:019 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:019 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:019 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:019 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:019 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:019 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:019 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:019 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:019 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:019 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:019 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:035 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:035 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:035 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:035 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:035 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:035 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:035 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:035 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:066 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:081 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:097 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:128 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:144 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:159 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:09:29:159 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:10:15:056 464	c34	Agent	Update {C291A8B1-7657-47ED-B7C5-D4F4A9CD1E28}.203 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2013-04-09	11:10:15:056 464	c34	Agent * Added update {DE4024A3-6280-4B97-A734-1E349162715C}.201 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:15:056 464	c34	Agent * Added update {CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E}.202 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:15:056 464	c34	Agent * Added update {B2DE8662-897E-4283-805D-833F940EB90E}.200 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:15:056 464	c34	Agent * Added update {D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E}.201 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:15:056 464	c34	Agent * Added update {037A60AA-425B-497C-9FF0-EF85547911E5}.203 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:15:056 464	c34	Agent * Found 5 updates and 73 categories in search; evaluated appl. rules of 896 out of 1674 deployed entities
2013-04-09	11:10:15:508 464	c34	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	11:10:15:508 464	c34	Agent	** END ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	11:10:15:508 464	c34	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	11:10:15:508 464	c34	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	11:10:15:508 464	c34	Agent	** START ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	11:10:15:508 464	c34	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	11:10:15:508 464	c34	Agent * Online = No; Ignore download priority = No
2013-04-09	11:10:15:508 464	c34	Agent * Criteria = "IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Installation' or IsPresent=1 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' or IsInstalled=1 and DeploymentAction='Installation' and RebootRequired=1 or IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' and RebootRequired=1"
2013-04-09	11:10:15:508 464	c34	Agent * ServiceID = {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782} Third party service
2013-04-09	11:10:15:508 464	c34	Agent * Search Scope = {Machine & All Users}
2013-04-09	11:10:15:508 464	c34	Agent * Caller SID for Applicability: S-1-5-18
2013-04-09	11:10:15:570 464	d64	AU	>>## RESUMED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {9B7DF407-DEF9-4A3C-8ACB-225484ED5A6F} ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}]
2013-04-09	11:10:15:570 464	d64	AU # 5 updates detected
2013-04-09	11:10:15:570 464	d64	AU	#########
2013-04-09	11:10:15:570 464	d64	AU	## END ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {9B7DF407-DEF9-4A3C-8ACB-225484ED5A6F} ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}]
2013-04-09	11:10:15:570 464	d64	AU	#############
2013-04-09	11:10:19:923 464	c34	Agent	Update {DC53DD02-9746-453E-9B3A-6836C38D526D}.3 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2013-04-09	11:10:19:923 464	c34	Agent	Update {A93CC9A0-F898-4E96-97FF-0AA2338EFBE1}.4 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2013-04-09	11:10:19:923 464	c34	Agent	Update {C58379FD-6624-4E0D-AC6C-7D4BDF567F89}.2 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2013-04-09	11:10:19:923 464	c34	Agent * Added update {EDAD6B81-D57D-4853-B35F-92C06FB50522}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:923 464	c34	Agent * Added update {4326AA48-2830-4DD1-AD2B-19436B42D2A9}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:923 464	c34	Agent * Added update {B0C443E3-4514-484A-BBCA-816755206822}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:923 464	c34	Agent * Added update {9524B405-AB2E-419F-A60D-0BD1AD7A3668}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:923 464	c34	Agent * Added update {BA487871-1342-4EAC-80BF-C6768AF9D6E3}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:923 464	c34	Agent * Added update {ED113FB6-E764-4EC7-BEB9-4A353181756F}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:923 464	c34	Agent * Added update {7A8899FC-D38D-48D0-ABB4-A90DD4DA0A2C}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:923 464	c34	Agent * Added update {E7FF661C-6A03-4387-A1EE-1D723B52EF60}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:923 464	c34	Agent * Added update {12E056AD-4BA2-4A3F-AA47-7820708A4441}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {3F32F703-3B38-43DE-B861-39AB353F48D1}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {7773C3F6-33B7-457E-8DDC-F248845173ED}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {D97A25EE-D352-49DA-95EC-FB5E49758E78}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {F49A8513-85D8-4B17-859A-95240D11D48A}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {EFD830CB-89B5-45F3-9AD6-55E2DF8B6749}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {67CE2B7B-059F-4AB8-8AFD-97D94FCC5A39}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {31C07EF4-AC7E-4733-9923-69CEC8340A0A}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {48955833-F2A8-4B8D-B733-DA93E71E4A91}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {6F416AEF-E70B-4E5C-9077-FD1563EB684D}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {0EAE1E1A-6951-4259-83B8-A69B3A2F3E81}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {5296322A-06A8-4BB7-9C6E-B0A5C9037658}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {137659F6-ADDD-4186-96A3-ACFB01B3E931}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {329F5005-4C6E-421A-900F-73E70167AB4D}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {45319162-3080-431F-8B58-7028B0C85F38}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {C0891ACB-9A34-4721-AA53-8FCF5BB3E2BF}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {C394B76D-2F2A-45F9-8A24-363A60D08AB9}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {00EEB540-E1CA-4216-A097-7D59BB4D007F}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {718F2C72-ECAA-4080-8DF8-0591A08061ED}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {4492E44B-393B-474B-9169-7019FC628671}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {CA4C36E6-5ADB-4F8B-BE2C-F6F8C1264940}.4 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Added update {2EF424CE-96AE-4980-AEA4-94C8156817AD}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:19:938 464	c34	Agent * Found 30 updates and 38 categories in search; evaluated appl. rules of 127 out of 212 deployed entities
2013-04-09	11:10:19:954 464	c34	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	11:10:19:954 464	c34	Agent	** END ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	11:10:19:954 464	c34	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	11:10:20:360 464	c34	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	11:10:20:360 464	c34	Agent	** START ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	11:10:20:360 464	c34	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	11:10:20:360 464	c34	Agent * Online = No; Ignore download priority = No
2013-04-09	11:10:20:360 464	c34	Agent * Criteria = "IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Installation' or IsPresent=1 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' or IsInstalled=1 and DeploymentAction='Installation' and RebootRequired=1 or IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' and RebootRequired=1"
2013-04-09	11:10:20:360 464	c34	Agent * ServiceID = {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782} Third party service
2013-04-09	11:10:20:360 464	c34	Agent * Search Scope = {Current User}
2013-04-09	11:10:20:360 464	c34	Agent * Caller SID for Applicability: S-1-5-21-3173151922-3977946100-438750838-1001
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {EDAD6B81-D57D-4853-B35F-92C06FB50522}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {4326AA48-2830-4DD1-AD2B-19436B42D2A9}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {B0C443E3-4514-484A-BBCA-816755206822}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {9524B405-AB2E-419F-A60D-0BD1AD7A3668}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {BA487871-1342-4EAC-80BF-C6768AF9D6E3}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {ED113FB6-E764-4EC7-BEB9-4A353181756F}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {7A8899FC-D38D-48D0-ABB4-A90DD4DA0A2C}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {12E056AD-4BA2-4A3F-AA47-7820708A4441}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {7773C3F6-33B7-457E-8DDC-F248845173ED}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {D97A25EE-D352-49DA-95EC-FB5E49758E78}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {F49A8513-85D8-4B17-859A-95240D11D48A}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {EFD830CB-89B5-45F3-9AD6-55E2DF8B6749}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {31C07EF4-AC7E-4733-9923-69CEC8340A0A}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {6F416AEF-E70B-4E5C-9077-FD1563EB684D}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {0EAE1E1A-6951-4259-83B8-A69B3A2F3E81}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {5296322A-06A8-4BB7-9C6E-B0A5C9037658}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {137659F6-ADDD-4186-96A3-ACFB01B3E931}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {329F5005-4C6E-421A-900F-73E70167AB4D}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {45319162-3080-431F-8B58-7028B0C85F38}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {C0891ACB-9A34-4721-AA53-8FCF5BB3E2BF}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {C394B76D-2F2A-45F9-8A24-363A60D08AB9}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {00EEB540-E1CA-4216-A097-7D59BB4D007F}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {718F2C72-ECAA-4080-8DF8-0591A08061ED}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {4492E44B-393B-474B-9169-7019FC628671}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {CA4C36E6-5ADB-4F8B-BE2C-F6F8C1264940}.4 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Added update {2EF424CE-96AE-4980-AEA4-94C8156817AD}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent * Found 26 updates and 34 categories in search; evaluated appl. rules of 120 out of 212 deployed entities
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent	** END ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	c34	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	d64	AU	>>## RESUMED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {D1D04F11-25E9-4D14-824C-32BAB83F1876} ServiceId = {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782}]
2013-04-09	11:10:22:575 464	d64	AU # 26 updates detected
2013-04-09	11:10:22:591 464	d64	AU	#########
2013-04-09	11:10:22:591 464	d64	AU	## END ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {D1D04F11-25E9-4D14-824C-32BAB83F1876} ServiceId = {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782}]
2013-04-09	11:10:22:591 464	d64	AU	#############
2013-04-09	11:10:22:591 464	d64	AU	All AU searches complete.
2013-04-09	11:10:23:870 464	d64	AU	Auto-approving update for download, updateId = {D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E}.201, ForUx=0, IsOwnerUx=0, HasDeadline=0, IsMinor=0
2013-04-09	11:10:23:870 464	d64	AU	Auto-approving update for download, updateId = {CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E}.202, ForUx=0, IsOwnerUx=0, HasDeadline=0, IsMinor=0
2013-04-09	11:10:23:870 464	d64	AU	Auto-approved 2 update(s) for download (NOT for Ux)
2013-04-09	11:10:23:870 464	d64	AU	#############
2013-04-09	11:10:23:870 464	d64	AU	## START ## AU: Download updates
2013-04-09	11:10:23:870 464	d64	AU	#########
2013-04-09	11:10:23:870 464	d64	AU # Approved updates = 2
2013-04-09	11:10:23:870 464	d64	AU	WARNING: Failed to get Wu Exemption info from NLM, assuming not exempt, error = 0x80070002
2013-04-09	11:10:25:149 464	d64	AU	AU initiated download, updateId = {D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E}.201, callId = {3DC0AA72-382B-47DB-9044-634E09AB9EDA}
2013-04-09	11:10:25:165 464	d64	AU	WARNING: Failed to get Wu Exemption info from NLM, assuming not exempt, error = 0x80070002
2013-04-09	11:10:26:647 464	d64	AU	AU initiated download, updateId = {CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E}.202, callId = {5F5AB1EB-ACF1-4FF9-AC79-7AECE2215CDA}
2013-04-09	11:10:30:516	2740	da0	Handler	FATAL: CBS called Error with 0x8007371c, 
2013-04-09	11:10:30:516	2740	240	Handler	FATAL: Completed install of CBS update with type=0, requiresReboot=0, installerError=1, hr=0x8007371c
2013-04-09	11:10:31:140	2740	240	Handler	:::::::::
2013-04-09	11:10:31:140	2740	240	Handler	:: END :: Handler: CBS Install
2013-04-09	11:10:31:140	2740	240	Handler	:::::::::::::
2013-04-09	11:10:34:291 464	ee8	Report	REPORT EVENT: {FB8818C1-2C94-489E-8853-596C7AB56488}	2013-04-09 11:10:31:140-0400	1	198 [AU_SHUTDOWN_INSTALL_FAILED]	101	{DE4024A3-6280-4B97-A734-1E349162715C}	201	8007371c	AutomaticUpdates	Failure	Content Install	Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8007371c: Update for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2812822).
2013-04-09	11:10:34:306 464	ee8	Report	CWERReporter::HandleEvents - WER report upload completed with status 0x8
2013-04-09	11:10:34:306 464	ee8	Report	WER Report sent: 7.8.9200.16465 0x8007371c DE4024A3-6280-4B97-A734-1E349162715C Install 101 Unmanaged
2013-04-09	11:10:34:306 464	ee8	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	11:10:34:681 464	ee8	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	11:10:34:681 464	ee8	Agent	** END ** Agent: Installing updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	11:10:34:681 464	ee8	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	11:10:35:492 464	d64	AU # Pending download calls = 2
2013-04-09	11:10:35:492 464	d64	AU	<<## SUBMITTED ## AU: Download updates
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	d64	AU	>>## RESUMED ## AU: Installing update [UpdateId = {DE4024A3-6280-4B97-A734-1E349162715C}]
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	d64	AU # WARNING: Install failed, error = 0x8007371C / 0x8007371C
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	d64	AU	Install call completed.
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	d64	AU # WARNING: Install call completed, reboot required = Yes, error = 0x00000000
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	d64	AU	#########
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	d64	AU	## END ## AU: Installing updates [CallId = {74933D4E-07A7-4281-B633-33170541EE88}]
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	d64	AU	#############
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	d64	Shutdwn	InstallAtShutdown got install progress.
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	7b4	AU	Install complete for all calls, reboot needed
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	7b4	AU	WARNING: Scheduling safe to reboot check failed when checking IsRebootNeeded, hr=80004005.
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	7b4	AU	AU initiates service shutdown
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	7b4	AU	InstallAtShutdown completed.
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	83c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Begin Downloading Updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates] ***********
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	83c	DnldMgr * Call ID = {3DC0AA72-382B-47DB-9044-634E09AB9EDA}
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	83c	DnldMgr * Priority = 2, NetworkCostPolicy = 6, Interactive = 0, Owner is system = 1, Explicit proxy = 0, Proxy session id = -1, ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	83c	DnldMgr * Updates to download = 1
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	83c	Agent * Title = Update for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2811660)
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	83c	Agent * UpdateId = {D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E}.201
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	83c	Agent * Bundles 3 updates:
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	83c	Agent * {4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF}.201
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	83c	Agent * {D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74}.201
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	83c	Agent * {F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE}.200
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	83c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Regulation Refresh [Svc: {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}] ***********
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	83c	DnldMgr	Contacting regulation server for 4 updates.
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	83c	EP	Got 7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D redir Client/Server URL: "https://fe1.update.microsoft.com/v6/ClientWebService/client.asmx"
2013-04-09	11:10:35:586 464	83c	PT	WARNING: Cached cookie has expired or new PID is available
2013-04-09	11:10:35:633 464	7b4	AU	########### AU: Uninitializing Automatic Updates ###########
2013-04-09	11:10:35:633 464	7b4	WuTask	Uninit WU Task Manager
2013-04-09	11:10:35:960 464	83c	EP	Got 7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D redir Regulation URL: "https://fe1.update.microsoft.com/v6/UpdateRegulationService/UpdateRegulation.asmx"
2013-04-09	11:10:35:960 464	83c	DnldMgr	Regulation server path: https://fe1.update.microsoft.com/v6/UpdateRegulationService/UpdateRegulation.asmx.
2013-04-09	11:10:36:116 464	83c	DnldMgr * Regulation call complete. 0x00000000
2013-04-09	11:10:36:132 464	83c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	11:10:36:147 464	83c	DnldMgr * Queueing update for download handler request generation.
2013-04-09	11:10:36:147 464	83c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	11:10:36:147 464	83c	DnldMgr * Queueing update for download handler request generation.
2013-04-09	11:10:36:147 464	83c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE}.200] ***********
2013-04-09	11:10:36:147 464	83c	DnldMgr * Queueing update for download handler request generation.
2013-04-09	11:10:36:147 464	83c	DnldMgr	*********
2013-04-09	11:10:36:147 464	83c	DnldMgr	** END ** DnldMgr: Begin Downloading Updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	11:10:36:147 464	83c	DnldMgr	*************
2013-04-09	11:10:36:303 464	7b4	Report	REPORT EVENT: {CCDDB44F-24FF-4D04-AEEB-2E0F5E46D313}	2013-04-09 11:10:35:586-0400	1	194 [AU_SCHEDULED_REBOOT_REQUIRED]	102	{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}	0	0	AutomaticUpdates	Success	Content Install	Restart Required: To complete the installation of the following updates, the computer will be restarted within 15 minutes: - Update for Internet Explorer Flash Player for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2824670)
2013-04-09	11:10:36:303 464	7b4	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	11:10:37:240 464	7b4	Service	*********
2013-04-09	11:10:37:240 464	7b4	Service	** END ** Service: Service exit [Exit code = 0x240001]
2013-04-09	11:10:37:240 464	7b4	Service	*************
2013-04-09	11:11:28:077	1012	724	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.8.9200.16465, tz: -0400) ===========
2013-04-09	11:11:28:093	1012	724	Misc = Process: C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
2013-04-09	11:11:28:093	1012	724	Misc = Module: c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2013-04-09	11:11:28:077	1012	724	Service	*************
2013-04-09	11:11:28:093	1012	724	Service	** START ** Service: Service startup
2013-04-09	11:11:28:093	1012	724	Service	*********
2013-04-09	11:11:29:450	1012	724	Agent * WU client version 7.8.9200.16465
2013-04-09	11:11:29:497	1012	724	Agent * Base directory: C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution
2013-04-09	11:11:29:512	1012	724	Agent * Access type: No proxy
2013-04-09	11:11:29:512	1012	724	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv6, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	11:11:29:512	1012	724	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv4, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	11:11:29:512	1012	724	Agent * Network state: Connected
2013-04-09	11:11:34:239	1012	724	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv6, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	11:11:34:239	1012	724	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv4, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	11:11:45:081	1012	724	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing global settings cache ***********
2013-04-09	11:11:45:081	1012	724	Agent * Endpoint Provider: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
2013-04-09	11:11:45:081	1012	724	Agent * WSUS server: <NULL>
2013-04-09	11:11:45:081	1012	724	Agent * WSUS status server: <NULL>
2013-04-09	11:11:45:081	1012	724	Agent * Target group: (Unassigned Computers)
2013-04-09	11:11:45:081	1012	724	Agent * Windows Update access disabled: No
2013-04-09	11:11:45:783	1012	724	WuTask	WuTaskManager delay initialize completed successfully..
2013-04-09	11:11:46:485	1012	724	Report	WARNING: Failed to initialize event uploader for new server {9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77} with hr = 8024043d.
2013-04-09	11:11:46:563	1012	724	Report	CWERReporter::Init succeeded
2013-04-09	11:11:46:563	1012	724	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing Windows Update Agent ***********
2013-04-09	11:11:46:563	1012	724	Agent * Found 2 persisted download calls to restore
2013-04-09	11:11:49:917	1012	724	DnldMgr	Download manager restoring 2 downloads
2013-04-09	11:12:25:626	1012	724	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	11:12:25:626	1012	724	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update 4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	11:12:27:280	1012	724	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74 to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	11:12:29:698	1012	724	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 200 for update F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	11:12:42:989	1012	724	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 202 for update CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	11:12:43:223	1012	724	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 202 for update 5EC37F64-C8EA-4E07-B332-9F70F53F75BB to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	11:12:43:863	1012	724	Agent * Successfully loaded 2 persisted download calls.
2013-04-09	11:12:45:953	1012	724	Agent	Attempt 0 to obtain post-reboot results.
2013-04-09	11:12:49:869	1012	724	Handler	FATAL: Got error querying the post-reboot status for session 30291251_3892961325: 0x8007045b.
2013-04-09	11:12:49:947	1012	724	Handler	FATAL: Got error querying the post-reboot status for session 30291251_4127119666: 0x8007045b.
2013-04-09	11:12:49:963	1012	724	Handler	FATAL: Got error querying the post-reboot status for session 30291251_4167524242: 0x8007045b.
2013-04-09	11:12:49:978	1012	724	Handler	FATAL: Got error querying the post-reboot status for session 30291252_164278986: 0x8007045b.
2013-04-09	11:12:49:978	1012	724	AU	########### AU: Initializing Automatic Updates ###########
2013-04-09	11:12:49:994	1012	724	AU	Additional Service {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782} with Approval type {Pre-install notify} added to AU services list
2013-04-09	11:12:49:994	1012	724	AU	AIR Mode is disabled
2013-04-09	11:12:49:994	1012	724	AU # Approval type: Scheduled (User preference)
2013-04-09	11:12:50:056	1012	724	AU # Auto-install minor updates: Yes (User preference)
2013-04-09	11:12:50:056	1012	724	AU # ServiceTypeDefault: Service 117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782 Approval type: (Pre-install notify)
2013-04-09	11:12:50:056	1012	724	AU # Will interact with non-admins (Non-admins are elevated (User preference))
2013-04-09	11:12:51:850	1012	724	AU # Reconnecting download for 2 updates
2013-04-09	11:12:52:256	1012	724	AU # Reconnected 2 pending download calls
2013-04-09	11:12:52:271	1012	724	AU	WARNING: Failed to get Wu Exemption info from NLM, assuming not exempt, error = 0x80070490
2013-04-09	11:12:52:271	1012	724	AU	WARNING: Failed to change download properties of call, error = 0x80070057
2013-04-09	11:12:52:271	1012	724	AU	WARNING: Failed to change download properties of call, error = 0x80070057
2013-04-09	11:12:52:459	1012	724	AU	The system has been restored. Hence triggering AU detection through DetectNow API.
2013-04-09	11:12:52:474	1012	724	AU	AU finished delayed initialization
2013-04-09	11:12:55:126	1012	724	Report	*********** Report: Initializing static reporting data ***********
2013-04-09	11:12:55:126	1012	724	Report * OS Version = 6.2.9200.0.0.66304
2013-04-09	11:12:55:126	1012	724	Report * OS Product Type = 0x00000065
2013-04-09	11:12:55:158	1012	724	Report * Computer Brand = TOSHIBA
2013-04-09	11:12:55:158	1012	724	Report * Computer Model = Satellite C855D
2013-04-09	11:12:55:158	1012	724	Report * Platform Role = 2
2013-04-09	11:12:55:158	1012	724	Report * AlwaysOn/AlwaysConnected (AOAC) = 0
2013-04-09	11:12:55:173	1012	724	Report * Bios Revision = 6.00
2013-04-09	11:12:55:173	1012	724	Report * Bios Name = 6.00
2013-04-09	11:12:55:173	1012	724	Report * Bios Release Date = 2012-08-21T00:00:00
2013-04-09	11:12:55:173	1012	724	Report * Bios Sku Number = PSCBQU
2013-04-09	11:12:55:173	1012	724	Report * Bios Vendor = Insyde Corp.
2013-04-09	11:12:55:173	1012	724	Report * Bios Family = Dakar 10ABX/10ABXG
2013-04-09	11:12:55:173	1012	724	Report * Bios Major Release = 6
2013-04-09	11:12:55:173	1012	724	Report * Bios Minor Release = 0
2013-04-09	11:12:55:173	1012	724	Report * Locale ID = 1033
2013-04-09	11:12:55:797	1012	724	AU	Waiting for post reboot processing results, will not show low priority client UIs.
2013-04-09	11:12:55:906	1012	434	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Regulation Refresh [Svc: {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}] ***********
2013-04-09	11:12:55:906	1012	434	DnldMgr	Contacting regulation server for 4 updates.
2013-04-09	11:12:56:062	1012	724	Shutdwn	Checking to see whether install at shutdown is appropriate
2013-04-09	11:12:56:062	1012	724	Shutdwn	user declined update at shutdown
2013-04-09	11:12:56:078	1012	724	AU	AU initiates service shutdown
2013-04-09	11:12:56:078	1012	724	AU	########### AU: Uninitializing Automatic Updates ###########
2013-04-09	11:12:56:078	1012	724	Handler	FATAL: UH: 0x8007045b: EnumPendingPackages failed in CCbs::IsCbsPending
2013-04-09	11:12:56:078	1012	724	WuTask	Uninit WU Task Manager
2013-04-09	11:12:56:078	1012	434	Misc	Validating signature for C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D\wuredir.cab:
2013-04-09	11:12:56:343	1012	434	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2013-04-09	11:12:56:343	1012	434	Misc Infrastructure signed: Yes
2013-04-09	11:12:56:499	1012	434	EP	Got 7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D redir Client/Server URL: "https://fe1.update.microsoft.com/v6/ClientWebService/client.asmx"
2013-04-09	11:12:56:499	1012	434	PT	WARNING: Cached cookie has expired or new PID is available
2013-04-09	11:12:57:139	1012	434	EP	Got 7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D redir Regulation URL: "https://fe1.update.microsoft.com/v6/UpdateRegulationService/UpdateRegulation.asmx"
2013-04-09	11:12:57:139	1012	434	DnldMgr	Regulation server path: https://fe1.update.microsoft.com/v6/UpdateRegulationService/UpdateRegulation.asmx.
2013-04-09	11:12:57:622	1012	434	DnldMgr * Regulation call complete. 0x00000000
2013-04-09	11:12:57:622	1012	434	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	11:12:57:763	1012	434	DnldMgr * Queueing update for download handler request generation.
2013-04-09	11:12:57:763	1012	434	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	11:12:57:825	1012	434	DnldMgr * Queueing update for download handler request generation.
2013-04-09	11:12:57:825	1012	434	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE}.200] ***********
2013-04-09	11:12:57:856	1012	434	DnldMgr * Queueing update for download handler request generation.
2013-04-09	11:12:57:856	1012	434	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {5EC37F64-C8EA-4E07-B332-9F70F53F75BB}.202] ***********
2013-04-09	11:12:57:903	1012	434	DnldMgr * Queueing update for download handler request generation.
2013-04-09	11:12:59:292	1012	724	Report	REPORT EVENT: {2AADDA9B-6B87-43BF-A5A1-9A46B98E0E9E}	2013-04-09 11:12:52:474-0400	1	202 [AU_REBOOT_COMPLETED]	102	{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}	0	0	AutomaticUpdates	Success	Content Install	Reboot completed.
2013-04-09	11:12:59:292	1012	724	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	11:13:02:365	1012	724	Service	*********
2013-04-09	11:13:02:365	1012	724	Service	** END ** Service: Service exit [Exit code = 0x240001]
2013-04-09	11:13:02:365	1012	724	Service	*************
2013-04-09	11:13:50:516 116	67c	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.8.9200.16465, tz: -0400) ===========
2013-04-09	11:13:50:516 116	67c	Misc = Process: C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
2013-04-09	11:13:50:516 116	67c	Misc = Module: c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2013-04-09	11:13:50:516 116	67c	Service	*************
2013-04-09	11:13:50:516 116	67c	Service	** START ** Service: Service startup
2013-04-09	11:13:50:516 116	67c	Service	*********
2013-04-09	11:13:51:795 116	67c	Agent * WU client version 7.8.9200.16465
2013-04-09	11:13:52:575 116	67c	Agent * Base directory: C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution
2013-04-09	11:13:52:575 116	67c	Agent * Access type: No proxy
2013-04-09	11:13:52:575 116	67c	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv6, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	11:13:52:575 116	67c	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv4, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	11:13:52:591 116	67c	Agent * Network state: Connected
2013-04-09	11:13:57:676 116	67c	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv6, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	11:13:57:676 116	67c	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv4, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	11:14:03:448 116	67c	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing global settings cache ***********
2013-04-09	11:14:03:448 116	67c	Agent * Endpoint Provider: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
2013-04-09	11:14:03:448 116	67c	Agent * WSUS server: <NULL>
2013-04-09	11:14:03:448 116	67c	Agent * WSUS status server: <NULL>
2013-04-09	11:14:03:448 116	67c	Agent * Target group: (Unassigned Computers)
2013-04-09	11:14:03:448 116	67c	Agent * Windows Update access disabled: No
2013-04-09	11:14:03:620 116	67c	WuTask	WuTaskManager delay initialize completed successfully..
2013-04-09	11:14:03:948 116	67c	Report	WARNING: Failed to initialize event uploader for new server {9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77} with hr = 8024043d.
2013-04-09	11:14:03:948 116	67c	Report	CWERReporter::Init succeeded
2013-04-09	11:14:03:948 116	67c	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing Windows Update Agent ***********
2013-04-09	11:14:03:948 116	67c	Agent * Found 2 persisted download calls to restore
2013-04-09	11:14:03:994 116	67c	DnldMgr	Download manager restoring 2 downloads
2013-04-09	11:14:04:244 116	67c	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	11:14:04:244 116	67c	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update 4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	11:14:04:260 116	67c	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74 to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	11:14:04:260 116	67c	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 200 for update F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	11:14:04:431 116	67c	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 202 for update CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	11:14:04:447 116	67c	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 202 for update 5EC37F64-C8EA-4E07-B332-9F70F53F75BB to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	11:14:04:462 116	67c	Agent * Successfully loaded 2 persisted download calls.
2013-04-09	11:14:04:572 116	67c	Agent	Attempt 0 to obtain post-reboot results.
2013-04-09	11:14:05:695 116	67c	Handler	Post-reboot status for session 30291251_3892961325: 0x800703f1.
2013-04-09	11:14:05:695 116	67c	Handler	WARNING: Got extended error: "POQ	Operation	MountSchemaHive"
2013-04-09	11:14:05:851 116	67c	Handler	Post-reboot status for session 30291251_4127119666: 0x800703f1.
2013-04-09	11:14:05:851 116	67c	Handler	WARNING: Got extended error: "POQ	Operation	MountSchemaHive"
2013-04-09	11:14:05:944 116	67c	Handler	Post-reboot status for session 30291251_4167524242: 0x800703f1.
2013-04-09	11:14:06:007 116	67c	Handler	WARNING: Got extended error: "POQ	Operation	MountSchemaHive"
2013-04-09	11:14:06:038 116	67c	Handler	Post-reboot status for session 30291252_164278986: 0x800703f1.
2013-04-09	11:14:06:038 116	67c	Handler	WARNING: Got extended error: "POQ	Operation	MountSchemaHive"
2013-04-09	11:14:20:406 116	67c	Report	*********** Report: Initializing static reporting data ***********
2013-04-09	11:14:20:406 116	67c	Report * OS Version = 6.2.9200.0.0.66304
2013-04-09	11:14:20:406 116	67c	Report * OS Product Type = 0x00000065
2013-04-09	11:14:22:481 116	67c	Report * Computer Brand = TOSHIBA
2013-04-09	11:14:22:481 116	67c	Report * Computer Model = Satellite C855D
2013-04-09	11:14:22:481 116	67c	Report * Platform Role = 2
2013-04-09	11:14:22:481 116	67c	Report * AlwaysOn/AlwaysConnected (AOAC) = 0
2013-04-09	11:14:22:527 116	67c	Report * Bios Revision = 6.00
2013-04-09	11:14:22:527 116	67c	Report * Bios Name = 6.00
2013-04-09	11:14:22:527 116	67c	Report * Bios Release Date = 2012-08-21T00:00:00
2013-04-09	11:14:22:527 116	67c	Report * Bios Sku Number = PSCBQU
2013-04-09	11:14:22:527 116	67c	Report * Bios Vendor = Insyde Corp.
2013-04-09	11:14:22:527 116	67c	Report * Bios Family = Dakar 10ABX/10ABXG
2013-04-09	11:14:22:527 116	67c	Report * Bios Major Release = 6
2013-04-09	11:14:22:527 116	67c	Report * Bios Minor Release = 0
2013-04-09	11:14:22:527 116	67c	Report * Locale ID = 1033
2013-04-09	11:14:42:620 116	67c	AU	########### AU: Initializing Automatic Updates ###########
2013-04-09	11:14:42:620 116	67c	AU	Additional Service {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782} with Approval type {Pre-install notify} added to AU services list
2013-04-09	11:14:42:620 116	67c	AU	AIR Mode is disabled
2013-04-09	11:14:42:698 116	67c	AU # Approval type: Scheduled (User preference)
2013-04-09	11:14:42:698 116	67c	AU # Auto-install minor updates: Yes (User preference)
2013-04-09	11:14:42:698 116	67c	AU # ServiceTypeDefault: Service 117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782 Approval type: (Pre-install notify)
2013-04-09	11:14:42:698 116	67c	AU # Will interact with non-admins (Non-admins are elevated (User preference))
2013-04-09	11:14:44:446 116	67c	AU # Reconnecting download for 2 updates
2013-04-09	11:14:45:444 116	67c	AU # Reconnected 2 pending download calls
2013-04-09	11:14:45:491 116	67c	AU	WARNING: Failed to get Wu Exemption info from NLM, assuming not exempt, error = 0x80070002
2013-04-09	11:14:45:491 116	67c	AU	WARNING: Failed to change download properties of call, error = 0x80070057
2013-04-09	11:14:45:491 116	67c	AU	WARNING: Failed to change download properties of call, error = 0x80070057
2013-04-09	11:14:47:488 116	67c	AU	The system has been restored. Hence triggering AU detection through DetectNow API.
2013-04-09	11:14:47:503 116	67c	AU	AU finished delayed initialization
2013-04-09	11:14:47:878 116	c2c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Regulation Refresh [Svc: {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}] ***********
2013-04-09	11:14:47:878 116	c2c	DnldMgr	Contacting regulation server for 4 updates.
2013-04-09	11:14:48:502 116	c2c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D\wuredir.cab:
2013-04-09	11:14:49:204 116	c2c	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2013-04-09	11:14:49:204 116	c2c	Misc Infrastructure signed: Yes
2013-04-09	11:14:49:250 116	c2c	EP	Got 7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D redir Client/Server URL: "https://fe1.update.microsoft.com/v6/ClientWebService/client.asmx"
2013-04-09	11:14:49:297 116	c2c	PT	WARNING: Cached cookie has expired or new PID is available
2013-04-09	11:14:57:394 116	c2c	EP	Got 7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D redir Regulation URL: "https://fe1.update.microsoft.com/v6/UpdateRegulationService/UpdateRegulation.asmx"
2013-04-09	11:14:57:394 116	c2c	DnldMgr	Regulation server path: https://fe1.update.microsoft.com/v6/UpdateRegulationService/UpdateRegulation.asmx.
2013-04-09	11:14:57:706 116	c2c	DnldMgr * Regulation call complete. 0x00000000
2013-04-09	11:14:57:706 116	c2c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	11:14:57:784 116	c2c	DnldMgr * Queueing update for download handler request generation.
2013-04-09	11:14:57:784 116	c2c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	11:14:57:909 116	c2c	DnldMgr * Queueing update for download handler request generation.
2013-04-09	11:14:57:909 116	c2c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE}.200] ***********
2013-04-09	11:14:58:018 116	c2c	DnldMgr * Queueing update for download handler request generation.
2013-04-09	11:14:58:018 116	c2c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {5EC37F64-C8EA-4E07-B332-9F70F53F75BB}.202] ***********
2013-04-09	11:14:58:049 116	c2c	DnldMgr * Queueing update for download handler request generation.
2013-04-09	11:14:58:049 116	c2c	DnldMgr	Generating download request for update {F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE}.200
2013-04-09	11:14:59:531 116	c2c	Handler	Generating request for CBS update F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE in sandbox C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\872513361890c3928c1251d70c4476f7
2013-04-09	11:14:59:578 116	c2c	Handler	Selected payload type is ptExpress
2013-04-09	11:14:59:734 116	c2c	Handler	UH: DpxRestoreJob returned 0x80070002
2013-04-09	11:14:59:734 116	c2c	Handler	Detected download state is dsHavePackage
2013-04-09	11:15:03:213 116	bc8	Handler	CBS called Error with 0x800f0816, 
2013-04-09	11:15:03:213 116	c2c	Handler	Async stage operation completed with 0x800f0816
2013-04-09	11:15:03:259 116	c2c	Handler	Request generation for CBS update complete with hr=0x0 and pfResetSandbox=0 
2013-04-09	11:15:03:259 116	c2c	DnldMgr	Generating download request for update {4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF}.201
2013-04-09	11:15:15:194 116	c2c	Handler	Generating request for CBS update 4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF in sandbox C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\99937b0c7b9b1d30176c43bb5ffca32e
2013-04-09	11:15:15:210 116	c2c	Handler	Selected payload type is ptExpress
2013-04-09	11:15:15:210 116	c2c	Handler	UH: DpxRestoreJob returned 0x80070002
2013-04-09	11:15:15:210 116	c2c	Handler	Detected download state is dsHavePackage
2013-04-09	11:15:32:433 116	aa8	Handler	CBS called Error with 0x800f0816, 
2013-04-09	11:15:32:465 116	c2c	Handler	Async stage operation completed with 0x800f0816
2013-04-09	11:15:34:156 116	c2c	Handler	Request generation for CBS update complete with hr=0x0 and pfResetSandbox=0 
2013-04-09	11:15:34:157 116	c2c	DnldMgr	Generating download request for update {D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74}.201
2013-04-09	11:15:45:657 116	c2c	Handler	Generating request for CBS update D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74 in sandbox C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\759909b42e84c289c3b2338baa6f534f
2013-04-09	11:15:45:664 116	c2c	Handler	Selected payload type is ptExpress
2013-04-09	11:15:45:668 116	c2c	Handler	UH: DpxRestoreJob returned 0x80070002
2013-04-09	11:15:45:668 116	c2c	Handler	Detected download state is dsHavePackage
2013-04-09	11:15:47:730 116	bc8	Handler	CBS called Error with 0x800f0816, 
2013-04-09	11:15:47:732 116	c2c	Handler	Async stage operation completed with 0x800f0816
2013-04-09	11:15:47:788 116	c2c	Handler	Request generation for CBS update complete with hr=0x0 and pfResetSandbox=0 
2013-04-09	11:15:47:788 116	c2c	DnldMgr	Generating download request for update {5EC37F64-C8EA-4E07-B332-9F70F53F75BB}.202
2013-04-09	11:16:21:448 116	c2c	Handler	Generating request for CBS update 5EC37F64-C8EA-4E07-B332-9F70F53F75BB in sandbox C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\5ab32e73bbe975b1f20ef6fccde8c66c
2013-04-09	11:16:21:455 116	c2c	Handler	Selected payload type is ptExpress
2013-04-09	11:16:21:461 116	c2c	Handler	UH: DpxRestoreJob returned 0x80070002
2013-04-09	11:16:21:461 116	c2c	Handler	Detected download state is dsHavePackage
2013-04-09	11:16:32:308 116	c2c	Handler	Request generation for CBS update complete with hr=0x0 and pfResetSandbox=0 
2013-04-09	11:16:32:309 116	c2c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	11:16:33:656 116	c2c	DnldMgr * All files for update were already downloaded and are valid.
2013-04-09	11:16:33:658 116	c2c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	11:16:33:967 116	c2c	DnldMgr * All files for update were already downloaded and are valid.
2013-04-09	11:16:33:969 116	c2c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE}.200] ***********
2013-04-09	11:16:34:666 116	c2c	DnldMgr * All files for update were already downloaded and are valid.
2013-04-09	11:16:34:671 116	c6c	AU	>>## RESUMED ## AU: Download update [UpdateId = {D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E}, succeeded]
2013-04-09	11:16:34:677 116	c2c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {5EC37F64-C8EA-4E07-B332-9F70F53F75BB}.202] ***********
2013-04-09	11:16:35:917 116	c2c	DnldMgr * All files for update were already downloaded and are valid.
2013-04-09	11:16:36:333 116	c6c	AU	>>## RESUMED ## AU: Download update [UpdateId = {CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E}, succeeded]
2013-04-09	11:16:36:336 116	c6c	AU	#########
2013-04-09	11:16:36:336 116	c6c	AU	## END ## AU: Download updates
2013-04-09	11:16:36:336 116	c6c	AU	#############
2013-04-09	11:16:36:738 116	c6c	WuTask	ScheduledInstallTaskHandler, setting scheduled install attempt time to 2013-04-12 15:16:36.
2013-04-09	12:17:01:211	2104	afc	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.8.9200.16451, tz: -0400) ===========
2013-04-09	12:17:01:211	2104	afc	Misc = Process: C:\windows\SysWOW64\wusa.exe
2013-04-09	12:17:01:211	2104	afc	Misc = Module: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\wuapi.dll
2013-04-09	12:17:01:210	2104	afc	COMAPI	----------- COMAPI: IUpdateServiceManager::AddScanPackageService -----------
2013-04-09	12:17:01:212	2104	afc	COMAPI - ServiceName = Windows Update Standalone Installer
2013-04-09	12:17:01:212	2104	afc	COMAPI - ScanFileLocation = C:\5d3e990cd923a76938f1d87f66f5\wsusscan.cab
2013-04-09	12:17:01:322	2104	afc	COMAPI - Added scan package service, ServiceID = {CB1FED29-5132-4BAA-B24D-B53A62D5B493} Third party service
2013-04-09	12:17:01:323	2104	afc	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:17:01:324	2104	afc	COMAPI	-- START -- COMAPI: Init Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:17:01:324	2104	afc	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	12:17:01:324	2104	afc	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:17:01:324	2104	afc	COMAPI	-- START -- COMAPI: Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:17:01:324	2104	afc	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	11:16:39:893 116	c2c	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	11:16:40:400 116	c2c	Report	REPORT EVENT: {FF4EAEEF-A72F-4B5B-A2D1-84B878172B57}	2013-04-09 11:14:34:446-0400	1	198 [AU_SHUTDOWN_INSTALL_FAILED]	101	{B2DE8662-897E-4283-805D-833F940EB90E}	200	800703f1	AutomaticUpdates	Failure	Content Install	Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800703f1: Update for Internet Explorer Flash Player for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2824670).
2013-04-09	11:16:40:956 116	c2c	Report	CWERReporter::HandleEvents - WER report upload completed with status 0x8
2013-04-09	11:16:40:956 116	c2c	Report	WER Report sent: 7.8.9200.16465 0x800703f1 B2DE8662-897E-4283-805D-833F940EB90E Install 101 Unmanaged
2013-04-09	11:16:40:956 116	c2c	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	11:16:40:956 116	c2c	Report	REPORT EVENT: {AD82FAB4-627C-46CB-9A40-0C634101113F}	2013-04-09 11:14:42:620-0400	1	182 [AGENT_INSTALLING_FAILED]	101	{BABE4D5F-AF34-4633-85BF-8EA2C67B5B79}	201	800703f1	AutomaticUpdates	Failure	Content Install	Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800703f1: Security Update for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2807986).
2013-04-09	11:16:41:108 116	c2c	Report	CWERReporter::HandleEvents - WER report upload completed with status 0x8
2013-04-09	11:16:41:293 116	c2c	Report	WER Report sent: 7.8.9200.16465 0x800703f1 BABE4D5F-AF34-4633-85BF-8EA2C67B5B79 Install 101 Unmanaged
2013-04-09	11:16:41:293 116	c2c	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	11:16:41:294 116	c2c	Report	REPORT EVENT: {F62E8901-1A03-4247-B8E5-AD0419DC392E}	2013-04-09 11:16:34:816-0400	1	189 [AU_UNSCHEDULED_INSTALL_READY]	102	{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}	0	0	AutomaticUpdates	Success	Content Install	Installation Ready: The following updates are downloaded and ready for installation. To install the updates, an administrator should log on to this computer and Windows will prompt with further instructions: - Update for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2811660)
2013-04-09	11:16:41:295 116	c2c	Report	REPORT EVENT: {9D6C2D39-BEB4-4558-9EEF-0E04269F02E0}	2013-04-09 11:16:34:816-0400	1	189 [AU_UNSCHEDULED_INSTALL_READY]	102	{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}	0	0	AutomaticUpdates	Success	Content Install	Installation Ready: The following updates are downloaded and ready for installation. To install the updates, an administrator should log on to this computer and Windows will prompt with further instructions: - Amazon.com.Amazon - Microsoft.Camera - 2B24874D.NewsPlace - PublicationsInternational.iCookbookSE - Microsoft.Reader - 4DF9E0F8.Netflix - microsoft.windowsphotos - Microsoft.ZuneVideo - SymantecCorporation.NortonStudio - microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps - ClearChannelRadioDigital.iHeartRadio - Microsoft.ZuneMusic - microsoft.microsoftskydrive - Microsoft.BingWeather - Vimeo.Vimeo - WildTangentGames.-GamesApp- - ToshibaAmericaInformation.ToshibaCentral - sMedioforToshiba.TOSHIBAMediaPlayerbysMedioTrueLin - Microsoft.BingMaps - Microsoft.XboxLIVEGames - Microsoft.BingSports - 06DAC6F6.StumbleUpon - EncyclopaediaBritannica.EncyclopaediaBritannica - eBayInc.eBay - K-NFBReadingTechnologiesI.BookPlace - D22CCC44.Merriam-WebsterDictionary
2013-04-09	11:16:41:296 116	c2c	Report	REPORT EVENT: {A67BE5FA-B031-47AC-9E06-8528E8BC1555}	2013-04-09 11:16:36:345-0400	1	189 [AU_UNSCHEDULED_INSTALL_READY]	102	{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}	0	0	AutomaticUpdates	Success	Content Install	Installation Ready: The following updates are downloaded and ready for installation. To install the updates, an administrator should log on to this computer and Windows will prompt with further instructions: - Update for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2811660) - Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 10 for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2809289)
2013-04-09	11:16:41:297 116	c2c	Report	REPORT EVENT: {EDB79814-4C43-479D-8F50-259D12829AE6}	2013-04-09 11:16:36:345-0400	1	189 [AU_UNSCHEDULED_INSTALL_READY]	102	{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}	0	0	AutomaticUpdates	Success	Content Install	Installation Ready: The following updates are downloaded and ready for installation. To install the updates, an administrator should log on to this computer and Windows will prompt with further instructions: - Amazon.com.Amazon - Microsoft.Camera - 2B24874D.NewsPlace - PublicationsInternational.iCookbookSE - Microsoft.Reader - 4DF9E0F8.Netflix - microsoft.windowsphotos - Microsoft.ZuneVideo - SymantecCorporation.NortonStudio - microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps - ClearChannelRadioDigital.iHeartRadio - Microsoft.ZuneMusic - microsoft.microsoftskydrive - Microsoft.BingWeather - Vimeo.Vimeo - WildTangentGames.-GamesApp- - ToshibaAmericaInformation.ToshibaCentral - sMedioforToshiba.TOSHIBAMediaPlayerbysMedioTrueLin - Microsoft.BingMaps - Microsoft.XboxLIVEGames - Microsoft.BingSports - 06DAC6F6.StumbleUpon - EncyclopaediaBritannica.EncyclopaediaBritannica - eBayInc.eBay - K-NFBReadingTechnologiesI.BookPlace - D22CCC44.Merriam-WebsterDictionary
2013-04-09	11:16:41:297 116	c2c	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	11:34:20:854 116	67c	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv6, cNetworkInterfaces = 0.
2013-04-09	11:34:20:854 116	67c	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv4, cNetworkInterfaces = 0.
2013-04-09	11:34:23:147 116	c2c	Report	WARNING: Reporter failed to upload events with hr = 8024000c.
2013-04-09	11:34:32:211 116	67c	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv6, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	11:34:34:208 116	67c	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv4, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	12:13:47:010 116	67c	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv6, cNetworkInterfaces = 0.
2013-04-09	12:13:47:010 116	67c	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv4, cNetworkInterfaces = 0.
2013-04-09	12:13:50:520 116	c2c	Report	WARNING: Reporter failed to upload events with hr = 8024000c.
2013-04-09	12:13:56:782 116	67c	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv6, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	12:13:58:822 116	67c	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv4, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	12:16:49:892 116	c2c	EP	Got 7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D redir Client/Server URL: "https://fe1.update.microsoft.com/v6/ClientWebService/client.asmx"
2013-04-09	12:16:49:898 116	c2c	PT	WARNING: Cached cookie has expired or new PID is available
2013-04-09	12:16:50:357 116	c2c	EP	Got 7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D redir Reporting URL: "http://statsfe1.update.microsoft.com/ReportingWebService/ReportingWebService.asmx"
2013-04-09	12:16:50:406 116	c2c	Report	Uploading 19 events using cached cookie, reporting URL = http://statsfe1.update.microsoft.com/ReportingWebService/ReportingWebService.asmx
2013-04-09	12:16:51:504 116	c2c	Report	Reporter successfully uploaded 19 events.
2013-04-09	12:16:51:511 116	c2c	EP	Got 7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D redir Client/Server URL: "https://fe1.update.microsoft.com/v6/ClientWebService/client.asmx"
2013-04-09	12:16:51:511 116	c2c	PT	WARNING: Cached cookie has expired or new PID is available
2013-04-09	12:16:52:061 116	c2c	EP	Got 7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D redir Reporting URL: "http://statsfe1.update.microsoft.com/ReportingWebService/ReportingWebService.asmx"
2013-04-09	12:16:52:061 116	c2c	Report	Uploading 7 events using cached cookie, reporting URL = http://statsfe1.update.microsoft.com/ReportingWebService/ReportingWebService.asmx
2013-04-09	12:16:52:665 116	c2c	Report	Reporter successfully uploaded 7 events.
2013-04-09	12:17:01:238 116	9f4	Misc	Validating signature for C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\ScanFile\cb1fed29-5132-4baa-b24d-b53a62d5b493\Source.cab:
2013-04-09	12:17:01:261 116	9f4	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2013-04-09	12:17:01:321 116	9f4	DtaStor	Default service for AU is {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}
2013-04-09	12:17:01:330	2104	afc	COMAPI	<<-- SUBMITTED -- COMAPI: Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:17:01:331 116	dd0	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:17:01:331 116	dd0	Agent	** START ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:17:01:331 116	dd0	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:17:01:331 116	dd0	Agent * Online = Yes; Ignore download priority = No
2013-04-09	12:17:01:331 116	dd0	Agent * Criteria = "DeploymentAction='Installation'"
2013-04-09	12:17:01:331 116	dd0	Agent * ServiceID = {CB1FED29-5132-4BAA-B24D-B53A62D5B493} Third party service
2013-04-09	12:17:01:331 116	dd0	Agent * Search Scope = {Machine}
2013-04-09	12:17:01:331 116	dd0	Agent * Caller SID for Applicability: S-1-5-21-3173151922-3977946100-438750838-1001
2013-04-09	12:17:01:771 116	dd0	PT	+++++++++++ PT: Synchronizing server updates +++++++++++
2013-04-09	12:17:01:771 116	dd0	PT + Offline serviceId = {CB1FED29-5132-4BAA-B24D-B53A62D5B493}
2013-04-09	12:17:01:799 116	dd0	PT	WARNING: Cached cookie has expired or new PID is available
2013-04-09	12:17:05:489 116	dd0	PT	+++++++++++ PT: Synchronizing extended update info +++++++++++
2013-04-09	12:17:05:489 116	dd0	PT + Offline serviceId = {CB1FED29-5132-4BAA-B24D-B53A62D5B493}
2013-04-09	12:17:05:689 116	dd0	Agent * Added update {AAD65088-08D8-43F4-BCC1-A390F9D51351}.501 to search result
2013-04-09	12:17:05:689 116	dd0	Agent * Found 1 updates and 57 categories in search; evaluated appl. rules of 125 out of 248 deployed entities
2013-04-09	12:17:05:691 116	dd0	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:17:05:691 116	dd0	Agent	** END ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:17:05:691 116	dd0	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:17:05:693	2104	d94	COMAPI	>>-- RESUMED -- COMAPI: Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:17:05:701	2104	d94	COMAPI - Updates found = 1
2013-04-09	12:17:05:701	2104	d94	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	12:17:05:701	2104	d94	COMAPI	-- END -- COMAPI: Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:17:05:701	2104	d94	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:17:12:878	2104	afc	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:17:12:878	2104	afc	COMAPI	-- START -- COMAPI: Install [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:17:12:878	2104	afc	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	12:17:12:878	2104	afc	COMAPI - Allow source prompts: Yes; Forced: No; Force quiet: No; Attempt close apps if necessary: No
2013-04-09	12:17:12:878	2104	afc	COMAPI - Updates in request: 1
2013-04-09	12:17:12:878	2104	afc	COMAPI - ServiceID = {CB1FED29-5132-4BAA-B24D-B53A62D5B493} Third party service
2013-04-09	12:17:09:857 116	9f4	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Copy update to cache [UpdateId = {E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475}.501] ***********
2013-04-09	12:17:09:857 116	9f4	DnldMgr	No locked revisions found for update E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475; locking the user-specified revision.
2013-04-09	12:17:09:859 116	9f4	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 501 for update E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475 to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:17:09:863 116	9f4	DnldMgr	Asking handler to generate non-range requests.
2013-04-09	12:17:09:863 116	9f4	Handler	Generating request for CBS update E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475 in sandbox C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\4e36c052f0fb0014b550d9c5bed70b5c_ctc
2013-04-09	12:17:09:863 116	9f4	Handler	Selecting self-contained because update does not have express payload.
2013-04-09	12:17:09:863 116	9f4	Handler	Selected payload type is ptSelfContained
2013-04-09	12:17:09:863 116	9f4	Handler	Detected download state is dsStart
2013-04-09	12:17:09:863 116	9f4	Handler	Adding windows8-rt-kb2809289-x64.cab (entire file) to request list.
2013-04-09	12:17:09:866 116	9f4	Handler	Request generation for CBS update complete with hr=0x0 and pfResetSandbox=0 
2013-04-09	12:17:11:233 116	9f4	Misc	Validating signature for C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\4e36c052f0fb0014b550d9c5bed70b5c_ctc\windows8-rt-kb2809289-x64.cab:
2013-04-09	12:17:11:760 116	9f4	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2013-04-09	12:17:11:762 116	9f4	DnldMgr	Asking handler to generate non-range requests.
2013-04-09	12:17:11:763 116	9f4	Handler	Generating request for CBS update E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475 in sandbox C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\4e36c052f0fb0014b550d9c5bed70b5c_ctc
2013-04-09	12:17:11:763 116	9f4	Handler	Selecting self-contained because update does not have express payload.
2013-04-09	12:17:11:763 116	9f4	Handler	Selected payload type is ptSelfContained
2013-04-09	12:17:11:763 116	9f4	Handler	Detected download state is dsHavePackage
2013-04-09	12:17:12:772 116	9f4	Handler	Request generation for CBS update complete with hr=0x0 and pfResetSandbox=0 
2013-04-09	12:17:12:900 116	1b0	Agent	Beginning install of conventional work item
2013-04-09	12:17:12:900	2104	afc	COMAPI - Updates to install = 1
2013-04-09	12:17:12:901	2104	afc	COMAPI	<<-- SUBMITTED -- COMAPI: Install [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:17:12:904 116	408	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:17:12:904 116	408	Agent	** START ** Agent: Installing updates [CallerId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:17:12:904 116	408	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:17:12:904 116	408	Agent * Updates to install = 1
2013-04-09	12:17:12:911 116	408	Agent * Title = Security Update for Windows (KB2809289)
2013-04-09	12:17:12:911 116	408	Agent * UpdateId = {AAD65088-08D8-43F4-BCC1-A390F9D51351}.501
2013-04-09	12:17:12:911 116	408	Agent * Bundles 1 updates:
2013-04-09	12:17:12:911 116	408	Agent * {E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475}.501
2013-04-09	12:17:16:128 116	408	Handler	Attempting to create remote handler process as dc\chris in session 1
2013-04-09	12:17:16:557 116	408	DnldMgr	Preparing update for install, updateId = {E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475}.501.
2013-04-09	12:17:16:562	3420	374	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.8.9200.16465, tz: -0400) ===========
2013-04-09	12:17:16:562	3420	374	Misc = Process: C:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2013-04-09	12:17:16:562	3420	374	Misc = Module: C:\windows\SYSTEM32\wuaueng.dll
2013-04-09	12:17:16:560	3420	374	Handler	:::::::::::::
2013-04-09	12:17:16:562	3420	374	Handler	:: START :: Handler: CBS Install
2013-04-09	12:17:16:562	3420	374	Handler	:::::::::
2013-04-09	12:17:16:573	3420	374	Handler	Starting install of CBS update E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475
2013-04-09	12:17:16:575	3420	374	Handler	CBS session identity: 30291261_3016148425
2013-04-09	12:17:16:583	3420	374	Handler	CBS package identity: Package_for_KB2809289~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.2.1.2
2013-04-09	12:17:16:584	3420	374	Handler	Installing self-contained with source=C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\4e36c052f0fb0014b550d9c5bed70b5c\windows8-rt-kb2809289-x64.cab, workingdir=C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\4e36c052f0fb0014b550d9c5bed70b5c\inst
2013-04-09	12:19:14:037	3420	5e0	Handler	FATAL: CBS called Error with 0x800703f1, 
2013-04-09	12:19:14:361	3420	374	Handler	FATAL: Completed install of CBS update with type=0, requiresReboot=0, installerError=1, hr=0x800703f1
2013-04-09	12:19:14:485	3420	374	Handler	:::::::::
2013-04-09	12:19:14:485	3420	374	Handler	:: END :: Handler: CBS Install
2013-04-09	12:19:14:485	3420	374	Handler	:::::::::::::
2013-04-09	12:19:14:659 116	408	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:19:14:659 116	408	Agent	** END ** Agent: Installing updates [CallerId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:19:14:659 116	408	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:19:14:659	2104	d94	COMAPI	>>-- RESUMED -- COMAPI: Install [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:19:14:659	2104	d94	COMAPI - Install call complete (succeeded = 0, succeeded with errors = 0, failed = 1, unaccounted = 0)
2013-04-09	12:19:14:660	2104	d94	COMAPI - Reboot required = No
2013-04-09	12:19:14:660	2104	d94	COMAPI - WARNING: Exit code = 0x00000000; Call error code = 0x80240022
2013-04-09	12:19:14:660	2104	d94	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	12:19:14:660	2104	d94	COMAPI	-- END -- COMAPI: Install [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:19:14:660	2104	d94	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:19:21:812	2104	afc	COMAPI	----------- COMAPI: IUpdateServiceManager::RemoveService -----------
2013-04-09	12:19:21:812	2104	afc	COMAPI - ServiceId = {cb1fed29-5132-4baa-b24d-b53a62d5b493}
2013-04-09	12:19:21:959	2104	afc	COMAPI	IUpdateService removing volatile scan package service, serviceID = {CB1FED29-5132-4BAA-B24D-B53A62D5B493}
2013-04-09	12:19:21:964	2104	afc	COMAPI	WARNING: ISusInternal::RemoveService failed, hr=80248014
2013-04-09	12:20:40:664	1124	ef4	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.8.9200.16451, tz: -0400) ===========
2013-04-09	12:20:40:665	1124	ef4	Misc = Process: C:\windows\SysWOW64\wusa.exe
2013-04-09	12:20:40:665	1124	ef4	Misc = Module: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\wuapi.dll
2013-04-09	12:20:40:663	1124	ef4	COMAPI	----------- COMAPI: IUpdateServiceManager::AddScanPackageService -----------
2013-04-09	12:20:40:665	1124	ef4	COMAPI - ServiceName = Windows Update Standalone Installer
2013-04-09	12:20:40:665	1124	ef4	COMAPI - ScanFileLocation = C:\c685accac2244d0838b7bb3f7da1b4\wsusscan.cab
2013-04-09	12:20:40:729	1124	ef4	COMAPI - Added scan package service, ServiceID = {1A7D7C9E-CDBC-4931-81C2-7736647DEEE4} Third party service
2013-04-09	12:20:40:730	1124	ef4	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:20:40:730	1124	ef4	COMAPI	-- START -- COMAPI: Init Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:20:40:730	1124	ef4	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	12:20:40:730	1124	ef4	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:20:40:730	1124	ef4	COMAPI	-- START -- COMAPI: Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:20:40:730	1124	ef4	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	12:19:19:526 116	c2c	Report	REPORT EVENT: {76745F88-96E6-4596-9494-F4B6E100784D}	2013-04-09 12:19:14:494-0400	1	182 [AGENT_INSTALLING_FAILED]	101	{AAD65088-08D8-43F4-BCC1-A390F9D51351}	501	800703f1	wusa	Failure	Content Install	Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800703f1: Security Update for Windows (KB2809289).
2013-04-09	12:19:19:556 116	c2c	Report	CWERReporter::HandleEvents - WER report upload completed with status 0x8
2013-04-09	12:19:19:556 116	c2c	Report	WER Report sent: 7.8.9200.16465 0x800703f1 AAD65088-08D8-43F4-BCC1-A390F9D51351 Install 101 Unmanaged
2013-04-09	12:19:19:556 116	c2c	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	12:19:21:963 116	9f4	Agent	WARNING: WU client fails CClientCallRecorder::RemoveService with error 0x80248014
2013-04-09	12:20:40:683 116	1b0	Misc	Validating signature for C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\ScanFile\1a7d7c9e-cdbc-4931-81c2-7736647deee4\Source.cab:
2013-04-09	12:20:40:706 116	1b0	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2013-04-09	12:20:40:727 116	1b0	DtaStor	Default service for AU is {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}
2013-04-09	12:20:40:736	1124	ef4	COMAPI	<<-- SUBMITTED -- COMAPI: Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:20:40:737 116	dd0	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:20:40:737 116	dd0	Agent	** START ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:20:40:737 116	dd0	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:20:40:737 116	dd0	Agent * Online = Yes; Ignore download priority = No
2013-04-09	12:20:40:737 116	dd0	Agent * Criteria = "DeploymentAction='Installation'"
2013-04-09	12:20:40:737 116	dd0	Agent * ServiceID = {1A7D7C9E-CDBC-4931-81C2-7736647DEEE4} Third party service
2013-04-09	12:20:40:737 116	dd0	Agent * Search Scope = {Machine}
2013-04-09	12:20:40:737 116	dd0	Agent * Caller SID for Applicability: S-1-5-21-3173151922-3977946100-438750838-1001
2013-04-09	12:20:41:162 116	dd0	PT	+++++++++++ PT: Synchronizing server updates +++++++++++
2013-04-09	12:20:41:163 116	dd0	PT + Offline serviceId = {1A7D7C9E-CDBC-4931-81C2-7736647DEEE4}
2013-04-09	12:20:41:170 116	dd0	PT	WARNING: Cached cookie has expired or new PID is available
2013-04-09	12:20:43:377 116	dd0	PT	+++++++++++ PT: Synchronizing extended update info +++++++++++
2013-04-09	12:20:43:377 116	dd0	PT + Offline serviceId = {1A7D7C9E-CDBC-4931-81C2-7736647DEEE4}
2013-04-09	12:20:43:556 116	dd0	Agent * Added update {9C9BC40D-4C44-48AB-8819-060F3731F4BC}.501 to search result
2013-04-09	12:20:43:556 116	dd0	Agent * Found 1 updates and 57 categories in search; evaluated appl. rules of 125 out of 248 deployed entities
2013-04-09	12:20:43:558 116	dd0	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:20:43:558 116	dd0	Agent	** END ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:20:43:558 116	dd0	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:20:43:559	1124	a74	COMAPI	>>-- RESUMED -- COMAPI: Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:20:43:570	1124	a74	COMAPI - Updates found = 1
2013-04-09	12:20:43:570	1124	a74	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	12:20:43:570	1124	a74	COMAPI	-- END -- COMAPI: Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:20:43:570	1124	a74	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:20:47:498	1124	ef4	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:20:47:498	1124	ef4	COMAPI	-- START -- COMAPI: Install [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:20:47:498	1124	ef4	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	12:20:47:498	1124	ef4	COMAPI - Allow source prompts: Yes; Forced: No; Force quiet: No; Attempt close apps if necessary: No
2013-04-09	12:20:47:498	1124	ef4	COMAPI - Updates in request: 1
2013-04-09	12:20:47:498	1124	ef4	COMAPI - ServiceID = {1A7D7C9E-CDBC-4931-81C2-7736647DEEE4} Third party service
2013-04-09	12:20:45:373 116	9f4	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Copy update to cache [UpdateId = {3160C562-9F9C-4110-AB11-9638653CB183}.501] ***********
2013-04-09	12:20:45:373 116	9f4	DnldMgr	No locked revisions found for update 3160C562-9F9C-4110-AB11-9638653CB183; locking the user-specified revision.
2013-04-09	12:20:45:381 116	9f4	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 501 for update 3160C562-9F9C-4110-AB11-9638653CB183 to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:20:45:388 116	9f4	DnldMgr	Asking handler to generate non-range requests.
2013-04-09	12:20:45:388 116	9f4	Handler	Generating request for CBS update 3160C562-9F9C-4110-AB11-9638653CB183 in sandbox C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\1d04cde8b01598ba373445a4cf9c1001_ctc
2013-04-09	12:20:45:388 116	9f4	Handler	Selecting self-contained because update does not have express payload.
2013-04-09	12:20:45:388 116	9f4	Handler	Selected payload type is ptSelfContained
2013-04-09	12:20:45:388 116	9f4	Handler	Detected download state is dsStart
2013-04-09	12:20:45:388 116	9f4	Handler	Adding windows8-rt-kb2811660-x64.cab (entire file) to request list.
2013-04-09	12:20:45:391 116	9f4	Handler	Request generation for CBS update complete with hr=0x0 and pfResetSandbox=0 
2013-04-09	12:20:46:229 116	9f4	Misc	Validating signature for C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\1d04cde8b01598ba373445a4cf9c1001_ctc\windows8-rt-kb2811660-x64.cab:
2013-04-09	12:20:46:777 116	9f4	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2013-04-09	12:20:46:782 116	9f4	DnldMgr	Asking handler to generate non-range requests.
2013-04-09	12:20:46:782 116	9f4	Handler	Generating request for CBS update 3160C562-9F9C-4110-AB11-9638653CB183 in sandbox C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\1d04cde8b01598ba373445a4cf9c1001_ctc
2013-04-09	12:20:46:782 116	9f4	Handler	Selecting self-contained because update does not have express payload.
2013-04-09	12:20:46:782 116	9f4	Handler	Selected payload type is ptSelfContained
2013-04-09	12:20:46:783 116	9f4	Handler	Detected download state is dsHavePackage
2013-04-09	12:20:47:372 116	9f4	Handler	Request generation for CBS update complete with hr=0x0 and pfResetSandbox=0 
2013-04-09	12:20:47:529 116	9f4	Agent	Beginning install of conventional work item
2013-04-09	12:20:47:529 116	408	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:20:47:529	1124	ef4	COMAPI - Updates to install = 1
2013-04-09	12:20:47:530 116	408	Agent	** START ** Agent: Installing updates [CallerId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:20:47:530	1124	ef4	COMAPI	<<-- SUBMITTED -- COMAPI: Install [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:20:47:530 116	408	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:20:47:530 116	408	Agent * Updates to install = 1
2013-04-09	12:20:47:535 116	408	Agent * Title = Update for Windows (KB2811660)
2013-04-09	12:20:47:535 116	408	Agent * UpdateId = {9C9BC40D-4C44-48AB-8819-060F3731F4BC}.501
2013-04-09	12:20:47:535 116	408	Agent * Bundles 1 updates:
2013-04-09	12:20:47:535 116	408	Agent * {3160C562-9F9C-4110-AB11-9638653CB183}.501
2013-04-09	12:20:47:618 116	408	Handler	Attempting to create remote handler process as dc\chris in session 1
2013-04-09	12:20:47:771 116	408	DnldMgr	Preparing update for install, updateId = {3160C562-9F9C-4110-AB11-9638653CB183}.501.
2013-04-09	12:20:47:780	3108	ecc	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.8.9200.16465, tz: -0400) ===========
2013-04-09	12:20:47:780	3108	ecc	Misc = Process: C:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2013-04-09	12:20:47:780	3108	ecc	Misc = Module: C:\windows\SYSTEM32\wuaueng.dll
2013-04-09	12:20:47:777	3108	ecc	Handler	:::::::::::::
2013-04-09	12:20:47:780	3108	ecc	Handler	:: START :: Handler: CBS Install
2013-04-09	12:20:47:780	3108	ecc	Handler	:::::::::
2013-04-09	12:20:47:790	3108	ecc	Handler	Starting install of CBS update 3160C562-9F9C-4110-AB11-9638653CB183
2013-04-09	12:20:47:792	3108	ecc	Handler	CBS session identity: 30291262_833343732
2013-04-09	12:20:47:808	3108	ecc	Handler	CBS package identity: Package_for_KB2811660~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.2.1.2
2013-04-09	12:20:47:858	3108	ecc	Handler	Installing self-contained with source=C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\1d04cde8b01598ba373445a4cf9c1001\windows8-rt-kb2811660-x64.cab, workingdir=C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\1d04cde8b01598ba373445a4cf9c1001\inst
2013-04-09	12:22:34:218	3108	764	Handler	FATAL: CBS called Error with 0x8007371c, 
2013-04-09	12:22:35:323	3108	ecc	Handler	FATAL: Completed install of CBS update with type=0, requiresReboot=0, installerError=1, hr=0x8007371c
2013-04-09	12:22:35:552	3108	ecc	Handler	:::::::::
2013-04-09	12:22:35:552	3108	ecc	Handler	:: END :: Handler: CBS Install
2013-04-09	12:22:35:553	3108	ecc	Handler	:::::::::::::
2013-04-09	12:22:35:572 116	408	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:22:35:572 116	408	Agent	** END ** Agent: Installing updates [CallerId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:22:35:572 116	408	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:22:35:572	1124	d80	COMAPI	>>-- RESUMED -- COMAPI: Install [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:22:35:572	1124	d80	COMAPI - Install call complete (succeeded = 0, succeeded with errors = 0, failed = 1, unaccounted = 0)
2013-04-09	12:22:35:572	1124	d80	COMAPI - Reboot required = No
2013-04-09	12:22:35:572	1124	d80	COMAPI - WARNING: Exit code = 0x00000000; Call error code = 0x80240022
2013-04-09	12:22:35:572	1124	d80	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	12:22:35:572	1124	d80	COMAPI	-- END -- COMAPI: Install [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:22:35:572	1124	d80	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:22:41:624	1124	ef4	COMAPI	----------- COMAPI: IUpdateServiceManager::RemoveService -----------
2013-04-09	12:22:41:624	1124	ef4	COMAPI - ServiceId = {1a7d7c9e-cdbc-4931-81c2-7736647deee4}
2013-04-09	12:22:41:721	1124	ef4	COMAPI	IUpdateService removing volatile scan package service, serviceID = {1A7D7C9E-CDBC-4931-81C2-7736647DEEE4}
2013-04-09	12:22:41:726	1124	ef4	COMAPI	WARNING: ISusInternal::RemoveService failed, hr=80248014
2013-04-09	12:22:40:600 116	c2c	Report	REPORT EVENT: {0F1238E0-4739-4D8F-9D43-E86103F59B64}	2013-04-09 12:22:35:566-0400	1	182 [AGENT_INSTALLING_FAILED]	101	{9C9BC40D-4C44-48AB-8819-060F3731F4BC}	501	8007371c	wusa	Failure	Content Install	Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8007371c: Update for Windows (KB2811660).
2013-04-09	12:22:40:610 116	c2c	Report	CWERReporter::HandleEvents - WER report upload completed with status 0x8
2013-04-09	12:22:40:610 116	c2c	Report	WER Report sent: 7.8.9200.16465 0x8007371c 9C9BC40D-4C44-48AB-8819-060F3731F4BC Install 101 Unmanaged
2013-04-09	12:22:40:610 116	c2c	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	12:22:41:725 116	9f4	Agent	WARNING: WU client fails CClientCallRecorder::RemoveService with error 0x80248014
2013-04-09	12:40:59:529 116	73c	AU	Request to perform an AU scheduled install
2013-04-09	12:40:59:544 116	73c	AU	WARNING: Failed to get Wu Exemption info from NLM, assuming not exempt, error = 0x80070002
2013-04-09	12:40:59:560 116	73c	AU	#############
2013-04-09	12:40:59:560 116	73c	AU	## START ## AU: Install updates
2013-04-09	12:40:59:560 116	73c	AU	#########
2013-04-09	12:40:59:560 116	73c	AU # Initiating scheduled install
2013-04-09	12:40:59:560 116	73c	AU # Approved machine updates for 7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D = 2
2013-04-09	12:40:59:560 116	73c	Service	WARNING: GetUserTokenFromSessionId failed with error 800703f0 for session 0
2013-04-09	12:40:59:560 116	73c	AU # Approved updates for 7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D = 2
2013-04-09	12:41:04:068 116	73c	Agent	Beginning install of conventional work item
2013-04-09	12:41:04:068 116	73c	AU	<<## SUBMITTED ## AU: Install updates / installing updates [CallId = {A8E2E086-0588-4692-AD36-A1035FD9FF52}, ServerId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}]
2013-04-09	12:41:04:068 116	73c	WuTask	WUTaskHandler successfully started the task.
2013-04-09	12:41:04:100 116	d98	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:41:04:100 116	d98	Agent	** START ** Agent: Installing updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	12:41:04:100 116	d98	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:41:04:100 116	d98	Agent * Updates to install = 2
2013-04-09	12:41:04:240 116	d98	Agent * Title = Update for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2811660)
2013-04-09	12:41:04:240 116	d98	Agent * UpdateId = {D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E}.201
2013-04-09	12:41:04:240 116	d98	Agent * Bundles 3 updates:
2013-04-09	12:41:04:240 116	d98	Agent * {4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF}.201
2013-04-09	12:41:04:240 116	d98	Agent * {D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74}.201
2013-04-09	12:41:04:240 116	d98	Agent * {F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE}.200
2013-04-09	12:41:04:240 116	d98	Agent * Title = Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 10 for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2809289)
2013-04-09	12:41:04:240 116	d98	Agent * UpdateId = {CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E}.202
2013-04-09	12:41:04:240 116	d98	Agent * Bundles 1 updates:
2013-04-09	12:41:04:240 116	d98	Agent * {5EC37F64-C8EA-4E07-B332-9F70F53F75BB}.202
2013-04-09	12:41:06:034 116	d98	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update 4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:41:06:034 116	d98	DnldMgr	Preparing update for install, updateId = {4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF}.201.
2013-04-09	12:41:06:050	2632	ad8	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.8.9200.16465, tz: -0400) ===========
2013-04-09	12:41:06:050	2632	ad8	Misc = Process: C:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2013-04-09	12:41:06:050	2632	ad8	Misc = Module: C:\windows\SYSTEM32\wuaueng.dll
2013-04-09	12:41:06:050	2632	ad8	Handler	:::::::::::::
2013-04-09	12:41:06:050	2632	ad8	Handler	:: START :: Handler: CBS Install
2013-04-09	12:41:06:050	2632	ad8	Handler	:::::::::
2013-04-09	12:41:06:050	2632	ad8	Handler	Starting install of CBS update 4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF
2013-04-09	12:41:06:050	2632	ad8	Handler	CBS session identity: 30291265_131031424
2013-04-09	12:41:06:065	2632	ad8	Handler	CBS package identity: Package_for_KB2811660~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.2.1.2
2013-04-09	12:41:06:065	2632	ad8	Handler	Installing express with source=C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\caee61d0f56ebb37c9020ab1f6393734, workingdir=C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\caee61d0f56ebb37c9020ab1f6393734
2013-04-09	12:41:10:667	2632	c6c	Handler	CUHCbsHandler::Cancel called with fReleaseThreadNow=0
2013-04-09	12:41:10:667 116	f2c	WuTask	ScheduledInstallTaskHandler stopped. Requesting retry with hr = 0x8024B004
2013-04-09	12:41:10:667 116	67c	WuTask	WUTaskManager received event to unregister task.
2013-04-09	12:41:16:018	2632	c6c	Handler	FATAL: CBS called Error with 0x800703f1, 
2013-04-09	12:41:16:018	2632	ad8	Handler	FATAL: Completed install of CBS update with type=0, requiresReboot=0, installerError=1, hr=0x800703f1
2013-04-09	12:41:16:018 116	f8c	AU	>>## RESUMED ## AU: Installing update [UpdateId = {D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E}]
2013-04-09	12:41:16:018 116	f8c	AU # WARNING: Install failed, error = 0x800703F1 / 0x800703F1
2013-04-09	12:41:16:689	2632	ad8	Handler	:::::::::
2013-04-09	12:41:16:689	2632	ad8	Handler	:: END :: Handler: CBS Install
2013-04-09	12:41:16:689	2632	ad8	Handler	:::::::::::::
2013-04-09	12:41:16:814 116	f8c	AU	>>## RESUMED ## AU: Installing update [UpdateId = {CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E}]
2013-04-09	12:41:16:814 116	f8c	AU # WARNING: Install aborted, error = 0x8024000B
2013-04-09	12:41:17:048 116	d98	Agent * WARNING: Exit code = 0x8024000B
2013-04-09	12:41:17:048 116	d98	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:41:17:048 116	d98	Agent	** END ** Agent: Installing updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	12:41:17:048 116	d98	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:41:17:048 116	f8c	AU	Install call completed.
2013-04-09	12:41:17:048 116	f8c	AU # WARNING: Install call aborted, reboot required = No, error = 0x8024000B
2013-04-09	12:41:17:048 116	f8c	AU	#########
2013-04-09	12:41:17:048 116	f8c	AU	## END ## AU: Installing updates [CallId = {A8E2E086-0588-4692-AD36-A1035FD9FF52}]
2013-04-09	12:41:17:048 116	f8c	AU	#############
2013-04-09	12:41:17:048 116	67c	AU	Install complete for all calls, reboot NOT needed
2013-04-09	12:41:17:048 116	67c	AU	CAUInstaller::OnAllCallsComplete | result of install HRESULT hr = 0x800703F1
2013-04-09	12:41:17:048 116	d98	Agent	WARNING: WU client failed installing updates with error 0x8024000b
2013-04-09	12:41:21:744 116	67c	AU	Additional Service {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782} with Approval type {Pre-install notify} added to AU services list
2013-04-09	12:41:21:744 116	67c	AU	Triggering Offline detection (non-interactive)
2013-04-09	12:41:21:744 116	67c	AU	Additional Service {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782} with Approval type {Pre-install notify} added to AU services list
2013-04-09	12:41:21:744 116	67c	AU	Triggering Offline detection (non-interactive)
2013-04-09	12:41:21:744 116	1d4	Report	REPORT EVENT: {ECAD9764-B4A2-49B8-B984-D5764EDCE1A3}	2013-04-09 12:41:16:705-0400	1	195 [AU_SCHEDULED_INSTALL_FAILED]	101	{D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E}	201	800703f1	AutomaticUpdates	Failure	Content Install	Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800703f1: Update for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2811660).
2013-04-09	12:41:21:744 116	1d4	Report	REPORT EVENT: {27AD1F56-C62E-42DB-A8A5-30B547D2132F}	2013-04-09 12:41:16:814-0400	1	186 [AGENT_INSTALL_CANCEL]	101	{CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E}	202	8024000b	AutomaticUpdates	Success	Content Install	User cancelled the installation.
2013-04-09	12:41:21:759 116	1d4	Report	CWERReporter::HandleEvents - WER report upload completed with status 0x8
2013-04-09	12:41:21:759 116	1d4	Report	WER Report sent: 7.8.9200.16465 0x800703f1 D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E Install 101 Unmanaged
2013-04-09	12:41:21:806 116	1d4	Report	CWERReporter::HandleEvents - WER report upload completed with status 0x8
2013-04-09	12:41:21:806 116	1d4	Report	WER Report sent: 7.8.9200.16465 0x8024000b CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E Install 101 Unmanaged
2013-04-09	12:41:21:806 116	1d4	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	12:41:24:006 116	67c	Shutdwn	Checking to see whether install at shutdown is appropriate
2013-04-09	12:41:24:006 116	67c	Shutdwn	Shell signals Install and Restart/Install and Shutdown; allowing auto firmware
2013-04-09	12:41:24:006 116	67c	AU	Allowing auto firmware installs at next shutdown
2013-04-09	12:41:24:006 116	67c	Shutdwn	user approved update at shutdown
2013-04-09	12:41:24:006 116	67c	AU	AU found 0 updates to install at shutdown.
2013-04-09	12:41:24:021 116	67c	AU	AU initiates service shutdown
2013-04-09	12:41:24:037 116	67c	AU	########### AU: Uninitializing Automatic Updates ###########
2013-04-09	12:41:24:052 116	67c	WuTask	Uninit WU Task Manager
2013-04-09	12:41:25:254 116	67c	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	12:41:25:940 116	67c	Service	*********
2013-04-09	12:41:25:940 116	67c	Service	** END ** Service: Service exit [Exit code = 0x240001]
2013-04-09	12:41:25:940 116	67c	Service	*************
2013-04-09	12:42:13:488 120	654	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.8.9200.16465, tz: -0400) ===========
2013-04-09	12:42:13:503 120	654	Misc = Process: C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
2013-04-09	12:42:13:503 120	654	Misc = Module: c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2013-04-09	12:42:13:488 120	654	Service	*************
2013-04-09	12:42:13:503 120	654	Service	** START ** Service: Service startup
2013-04-09	12:42:13:503 120	654	Service	*********
2013-04-09	12:42:13:550 120	654	Agent * WU client version 7.8.9200.16465
2013-04-09	12:42:13:550 120	654	Agent * Base directory: C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution
2013-04-09	12:42:13:566 120	654	Agent * Access type: No proxy
2013-04-09	12:42:13:566 120	654	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv6, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	12:42:13:566 120	654	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv4, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	12:42:13:566 120	654	Agent * Network state: Connected
2013-04-09	12:42:19:041 120	654	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv6, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	12:42:19:088 120	654	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv4, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	12:42:22:536 120	654	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing global settings cache ***********
2013-04-09	12:42:22:536 120	654	Agent * Endpoint Provider: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
2013-04-09	12:42:22:536 120	654	Agent * WSUS server: <NULL>
2013-04-09	12:42:22:536 120	654	Agent * WSUS status server: <NULL>
2013-04-09	12:42:22:536 120	654	Agent * Target group: (Unassigned Computers)
2013-04-09	12:42:22:536 120	654	Agent * Windows Update access disabled: No
2013-04-09	12:42:22:801 120	654	WuTask	WuTaskManager delay initialize completed successfully..
2013-04-09	12:42:22:972 120	654	Report	WARNING: Legacy persistent event queue : InitializeWriteBufferTimestamp failed with hr = 8007000d.
2013-04-09	12:42:22:972 120	654	Report	WARNING: Failed to initialize event uploader for new server {9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77} with hr = 8024043d.
2013-04-09	12:42:23:019 120	654	Report	CWERReporter::Init succeeded
2013-04-09	12:42:23:019 120	654	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing Windows Update Agent ***********
2013-04-09	12:42:23:019 120	654	DnldMgr	Download manager restoring 0 downloads
2013-04-09	12:42:23:019 120	654	AU	########### AU: Initializing Automatic Updates ###########
2013-04-09	12:42:23:019 120	654	AU	Additional Service {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782} with Approval type {Pre-install notify} added to AU services list
2013-04-09	12:42:23:019 120	654	AU	AIR Mode is disabled
2013-04-09	12:42:23:082 120	654	AU # Approval type: Scheduled (User preference)
2013-04-09	12:42:23:144 120	654	AU # Auto-install minor updates: Yes (User preference)
2013-04-09	12:42:23:144 120	654	AU # ServiceTypeDefault: Service 117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782 Approval type: (Pre-install notify)
2013-04-09	12:42:23:144 120	654	AU # Will interact with non-admins (Non-admins are elevated (User preference))
2013-04-09	12:42:23:597 120	654	AU	WARNING: Failed to get Wu Exemption info from NLM, assuming not exempt, error = 0x80070490
2013-04-09	12:42:23:628 120	654	AU	The system has been restored. Hence triggering AU detection through DetectNow API.
2013-04-09	12:42:23:643 120	654	AU	AU finished delayed initialization
2013-04-09	12:42:27:621 120	654	Report	*********** Report: Initializing static reporting data ***********
2013-04-09	12:42:27:621 120	654	Report * OS Version = 6.2.9200.0.0.66304
2013-04-09	12:42:27:621 120	654	Report * OS Product Type = 0x00000065
2013-04-09	12:42:27:668 120	654	Report * Computer Brand = TOSHIBA
2013-04-09	12:42:27:668 120	654	Report * Computer Model = Satellite C855D
2013-04-09	12:42:27:668 120	654	Report * Platform Role = 2
2013-04-09	12:42:27:668 120	654	Report * AlwaysOn/AlwaysConnected (AOAC) = 0
2013-04-09	12:42:27:668 120	654	Report * Bios Revision = 6.00
2013-04-09	12:42:27:668 120	654	Report * Bios Name = 6.00
2013-04-09	12:42:27:668 120	654	Report * Bios Release Date = 2012-08-21T00:00:00
2013-04-09	12:42:27:668 120	654	Report * Bios Sku Number = PSCBQU
2013-04-09	12:42:27:668 120	654	Report * Bios Vendor = Insyde Corp.
2013-04-09	12:42:27:684 120	654	Report * Bios Family = Dakar 10ABX/10ABXG
2013-04-09	12:42:27:684 120	654	Report * Bios Major Release = 6
2013-04-09	12:42:27:684 120	654	Report * Bios Minor Release = 0
2013-04-09	12:42:27:684 120	654	Report * Locale ID = 1033
2013-04-09	12:42:27:949 120	654	Shutdwn	Checking to see whether install at shutdown is appropriate
2013-04-09	12:42:27:949 120	654	Shutdwn	Shell signals Install and Restart/Install and Shutdown; allowing auto firmware
2013-04-09	12:42:27:949 120	654	AU	Allowing auto firmware installs at next shutdown
2013-04-09	12:42:27:949 120	654	Shutdwn	user approved update at shutdown
2013-04-09	12:42:27:965 120	654	AU	AU found 0 updates to install at shutdown.
2013-04-09	12:42:27:965 120	654	AU	AU initiates service shutdown
2013-04-09	12:42:27:980 120	654	AU	########### AU: Uninitializing Automatic Updates ###########
2013-04-09	12:42:29:681 120	654	WuTask	Uninit WU Task Manager
2013-04-09	12:42:30:523 120	654	Report	REPORT EVENT: {7C66EC7C-5591-48E5-AC8B-B2D986127A50}	2013-04-09 12:42:23:643-0400	1	202 [AU_REBOOT_COMPLETED]	102	{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}	0	0	AutomaticUpdates	Success	Content Install	Reboot completed.
2013-04-09	12:42:30:523 120	654	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	12:42:31:771 120	654	Service	*********
2013-04-09	12:42:31:771 120	654	Service	** END ** Service: Service exit [Exit code = 0x240001]
2013-04-09	12:42:31:771 120	654	Service	*************
2013-04-09	12:43:18:376	1004	5f0	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.8.9200.16465, tz: -0400) ===========
2013-04-09	12:43:18:376	1004	5f0	Misc = Process: C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
2013-04-09	12:43:18:376	1004	5f0	Misc = Module: c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2013-04-09	12:43:18:376	1004	5f0	Service	*************
2013-04-09	12:43:18:391	1004	5f0	Service	** START ** Service: Service startup
2013-04-09	12:43:18:391	1004	5f0	Service	*********
2013-04-09	12:43:18:469	1004	5f0	Agent * WU client version 7.8.9200.16465
2013-04-09	12:43:18:469	1004	5f0	Agent * Base directory: C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution
2013-04-09	12:43:18:469	1004	5f0	Agent * Access type: No proxy
2013-04-09	12:43:18:469	1004	5f0	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv6, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	12:43:18:469	1004	5f0	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv4, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	12:43:18:469	1004	5f0	Agent * Network state: Connected
2013-04-09	12:43:23:883	1004	5f0	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv6, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	12:43:23:883	1004	5f0	Service	UpdateNetworkState Ipv4, cNetworkInterfaces = 1.
2013-04-09	12:43:27:658	1004	5f0	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing global settings cache ***********
2013-04-09	12:43:27:658	1004	5f0	Agent * Endpoint Provider: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
2013-04-09	12:43:27:658	1004	5f0	Agent * WSUS server: <NULL>
2013-04-09	12:43:27:658	1004	5f0	Agent * WSUS status server: <NULL>
2013-04-09	12:43:27:658	1004	5f0	Agent * Target group: (Unassigned Computers)
2013-04-09	12:43:27:658	1004	5f0	Agent * Windows Update access disabled: No
2013-04-09	12:43:27:767	1004	5f0	WuTask	WuTaskManager delay initialize completed successfully..
2013-04-09	12:43:27:939	1004	5f0	Report	WARNING: Legacy persistent event queue : InitializeWriteBufferTimestamp failed with hr = 8007000d.
2013-04-09	12:43:27:939	1004	5f0	Report	WARNING: Failed to initialize event uploader for new server {9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77} with hr = 8024043d.
2013-04-09	12:43:27:970	1004	5f0	Report	CWERReporter::Init succeeded
2013-04-09	12:43:27:970	1004	5f0	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing Windows Update Agent ***********
2013-04-09	12:43:27:970	1004	5f0	DnldMgr	Download manager restoring 0 downloads
2013-04-09	12:43:27:970	1004	5f0	AU	########### AU: Initializing Automatic Updates ###########
2013-04-09	12:43:27:970	1004	5f0	AU	Additional Service {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782} with Approval type {Pre-install notify} added to AU services list
2013-04-09	12:43:27:970	1004	5f0	AU	AIR Mode is disabled
2013-04-09	12:43:28:001	1004	5f0	AU # Approval type: Scheduled (User preference)
2013-04-09	12:43:28:001	1004	5f0	AU # Auto-install minor updates: Yes (User preference)
2013-04-09	12:43:28:001	1004	5f0	AU # ServiceTypeDefault: Service 117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782 Approval type: (Pre-install notify)
2013-04-09	12:43:28:001	1004	5f0	AU # Will interact with non-admins (Non-admins are elevated (User preference))
2013-04-09	12:43:28:407	1004	5f0	AU	WARNING: Failed to get Wu Exemption info from NLM, assuming not exempt, error = 0x80070490
2013-04-09	12:43:28:500	1004	5f0	AU	The system has been restored. Hence triggering AU detection through DetectNow API.
2013-04-09	12:43:28:516	1004	5f0	AU	AU finished delayed initialization
2013-04-09	12:44:10:028	1004	5f0	Report	*********** Report: Initializing static reporting data ***********
2013-04-09	12:44:10:028	1004	5f0	Report * OS Version = 6.2.9200.0.0.66304
2013-04-09	12:44:10:028	1004	5f0	Report * OS Product Type = 0x00000065
2013-04-09	12:44:10:075	1004	5f0	Report * Computer Brand = TOSHIBA
2013-04-09	12:44:10:075	1004	5f0	Report * Computer Model = Satellite C855D
2013-04-09	12:44:10:075	1004	5f0	Report * Platform Role = 2
2013-04-09	12:44:10:075	1004	5f0	Report * AlwaysOn/AlwaysConnected (AOAC) = 0
2013-04-09	12:44:10:199	1004	5f0	Report * Bios Revision = 6.00
2013-04-09	12:44:10:199	1004	5f0	Report * Bios Name = 6.00
2013-04-09	12:44:10:199	1004	5f0	Report * Bios Release Date = 2012-08-21T00:00:00
2013-04-09	12:44:10:199	1004	5f0	Report * Bios Sku Number = PSCBQU
2013-04-09	12:44:10:199	1004	5f0	Report * Bios Vendor = Insyde Corp.
2013-04-09	12:44:10:199	1004	5f0	Report * Bios Family = Dakar 10ABX/10ABXG
2013-04-09	12:44:10:199	1004	5f0	Report * Bios Major Release = 6
2013-04-09	12:44:10:199	1004	5f0	Report * Bios Minor Release = 0
2013-04-09	12:44:10:199	1004	5f0	Report * Locale ID = 1033
2013-04-09	12:44:10:995	1004	5f0	AU	#############
2013-04-09	12:44:10:995	1004	5f0	AU	## START ## AU: Search for updates
2013-04-09	12:44:10:995	1004	5f0	AU	#########
2013-04-09	12:44:11:011	1004	5f0	AU	<<## SUBMITTED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {4BABF3CD-2A41-4585-A109-80FCECDCF4DE} ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}]
2013-04-09	12:44:11:011	1004	5f0	Agent	SkipSelfUpdateCheck search flag set for serverId: 117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782
2013-04-09	12:44:11:011	1004	5f0	AU	<<## SUBMITTED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {9C98DB12-9812-4BC9-BC71-AEA596E009A1} ServiceId = {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782}]
2013-04-09	12:44:11:011	1004	edc	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:44:11:011	1004	edc	Agent	** START ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	12:44:11:011	1004	edc	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:44:11:011	1004	edc	Agent * Online = No; Ignore download priority = No
2013-04-09	12:44:11:011	1004	edc	Agent * Criteria = "IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Installation' or IsPresent=1 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' or IsInstalled=1 and DeploymentAction='Installation' and RebootRequired=1 or IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' and RebootRequired=1"
2013-04-09	12:44:11:011	1004	edc	Agent * ServiceID = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D} Third party service
2013-04-09	12:44:11:011	1004	edc	Agent * Search Scope = {Machine & All Users}
2013-04-09	12:44:11:011	1004	edc	Agent * Caller SID for Applicability: S-1-5-18
2013-04-09	12:44:15:737	1004	ed8	Report	REPORT EVENT: {6C86609E-E461-4DCF-82F0-A7974D466721}	2013-04-09 12:43:28:516-0400	1	202 [AU_REBOOT_COMPLETED]	102	{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}	0	0	AutomaticUpdates	Success	Content Install	Reboot completed.
2013-04-09	12:44:15:737	1004	ed8	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	12:46:52:358	1004	edc	Agent	Update {C291A8B1-7657-47ED-B7C5-D4F4A9CD1E28}.203 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2013-04-09	12:46:52:358	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {BABE4D5F-AF34-4633-85BF-8EA2C67B5B79}.201 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:52:358	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {DE4024A3-6280-4B97-A734-1E349162715C}.201 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:52:358	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E}.202 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:52:358	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {B2DE8662-897E-4283-805D-833F940EB90E}.200 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:52:358	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E}.201 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:52:358	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {037A60AA-425B-497C-9FF0-EF85547911E5}.203 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:52:358	1004	edc	Agent * Found 6 updates and 73 categories in search; evaluated appl. rules of 896 out of 1674 deployed entities
2013-04-09	12:46:52:698	1004	edc	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:46:52:698	1004	edc	Agent	** END ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	12:46:52:698	1004	edc	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:46:52:698	1004	edc	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:46:52:698	1004	edc	Agent	** START ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	12:46:52:698	1004	edc	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:46:52:698	1004	edc	Agent * Online = No; Ignore download priority = No
2013-04-09	12:46:52:698	1004	edc	Agent * Criteria = "IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Installation' or IsPresent=1 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' or IsInstalled=1 and DeploymentAction='Installation' and RebootRequired=1 or IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' and RebootRequired=1"
2013-04-09	12:46:52:698	1004	edc	Agent * ServiceID = {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782} Third party service
2013-04-09	12:46:52:698	1004	edc	Agent * Search Scope = {Machine & All Users}
2013-04-09	12:46:52:698	1004	edc	Agent * Caller SID for Applicability: S-1-5-18
2013-04-09	12:46:52:858	1004	fa8	AU	>>## RESUMED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {4BABF3CD-2A41-4585-A109-80FCECDCF4DE} ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}]
2013-04-09	12:46:52:858	1004	fa8	AU # 6 updates detected
2013-04-09	12:46:52:863	1004	fa8	AU	#########
2013-04-09	12:46:52:863	1004	fa8	AU	## END ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {4BABF3CD-2A41-4585-A109-80FCECDCF4DE} ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}]
2013-04-09	12:46:52:863	1004	fa8	AU	#############
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent	Update {DC53DD02-9746-453E-9B3A-6836C38D526D}.3 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent	Update {A93CC9A0-F898-4E96-97FF-0AA2338EFBE1}.4 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent	Update {C58379FD-6624-4E0D-AC6C-7D4BDF567F89}.2 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {EDAD6B81-D57D-4853-B35F-92C06FB50522}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {4326AA48-2830-4DD1-AD2B-19436B42D2A9}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {B0C443E3-4514-484A-BBCA-816755206822}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {9524B405-AB2E-419F-A60D-0BD1AD7A3668}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {BA487871-1342-4EAC-80BF-C6768AF9D6E3}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {ED113FB6-E764-4EC7-BEB9-4A353181756F}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {7A8899FC-D38D-48D0-ABB4-A90DD4DA0A2C}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {E7FF661C-6A03-4387-A1EE-1D723B52EF60}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {12E056AD-4BA2-4A3F-AA47-7820708A4441}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {3F32F703-3B38-43DE-B861-39AB353F48D1}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {7773C3F6-33B7-457E-8DDC-F248845173ED}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {D97A25EE-D352-49DA-95EC-FB5E49758E78}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {F49A8513-85D8-4B17-859A-95240D11D48A}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {EFD830CB-89B5-45F3-9AD6-55E2DF8B6749}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:584	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {67CE2B7B-059F-4AB8-8AFD-97D94FCC5A39}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {31C07EF4-AC7E-4733-9923-69CEC8340A0A}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {48955833-F2A8-4B8D-B733-DA93E71E4A91}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {6F416AEF-E70B-4E5C-9077-FD1563EB684D}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {0EAE1E1A-6951-4259-83B8-A69B3A2F3E81}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {5296322A-06A8-4BB7-9C6E-B0A5C9037658}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {137659F6-ADDD-4186-96A3-ACFB01B3E931}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {329F5005-4C6E-421A-900F-73E70167AB4D}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {45319162-3080-431F-8B58-7028B0C85F38}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {C0891ACB-9A34-4721-AA53-8FCF5BB3E2BF}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {C394B76D-2F2A-45F9-8A24-363A60D08AB9}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {00EEB540-E1CA-4216-A097-7D59BB4D007F}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {718F2C72-ECAA-4080-8DF8-0591A08061ED}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {4492E44B-393B-474B-9169-7019FC628671}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {CA4C36E6-5ADB-4F8B-BE2C-F6F8C1264940}.4 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {2EF424CE-96AE-4980-AEA4-94C8156817AD}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent * Found 30 updates and 38 categories in search; evaluated appl. rules of 127 out of 212 deployed entities
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent	** END ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	12:46:58:586	1004	edc	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:46:58:889	1004	edc	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:46:58:889	1004	edc	Agent	** START ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	12:46:58:889	1004	edc	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:46:58:889	1004	edc	Agent * Online = No; Ignore download priority = No
2013-04-09	12:46:58:889	1004	edc	Agent * Criteria = "IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Installation' or IsPresent=1 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' or IsInstalled=1 and DeploymentAction='Installation' and RebootRequired=1 or IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' and RebootRequired=1"
2013-04-09	12:46:58:889	1004	edc	Agent * ServiceID = {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782} Third party service
2013-04-09	12:46:58:889	1004	edc	Agent * Search Scope = {Current User}
2013-04-09	12:46:58:889	1004	edc	Agent * Caller SID for Applicability: S-1-5-21-3173151922-3977946100-438750838-1001
2013-04-09	12:46:59:572	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {EDAD6B81-D57D-4853-B35F-92C06FB50522}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:572	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {4326AA48-2830-4DD1-AD2B-19436B42D2A9}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:572	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {B0C443E3-4514-484A-BBCA-816755206822}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:572	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {9524B405-AB2E-419F-A60D-0BD1AD7A3668}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:572	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {BA487871-1342-4EAC-80BF-C6768AF9D6E3}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:572	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {ED113FB6-E764-4EC7-BEB9-4A353181756F}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:572	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {7A8899FC-D38D-48D0-ABB4-A90DD4DA0A2C}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:572	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {12E056AD-4BA2-4A3F-AA47-7820708A4441}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:572	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {7773C3F6-33B7-457E-8DDC-F248845173ED}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:572	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {D97A25EE-D352-49DA-95EC-FB5E49758E78}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:572	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {F49A8513-85D8-4B17-859A-95240D11D48A}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:572	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {EFD830CB-89B5-45F3-9AD6-55E2DF8B6749}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:572	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {31C07EF4-AC7E-4733-9923-69CEC8340A0A}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:572	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {6F416AEF-E70B-4E5C-9077-FD1563EB684D}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {0EAE1E1A-6951-4259-83B8-A69B3A2F3E81}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {5296322A-06A8-4BB7-9C6E-B0A5C9037658}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {137659F6-ADDD-4186-96A3-ACFB01B3E931}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {329F5005-4C6E-421A-900F-73E70167AB4D}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {45319162-3080-431F-8B58-7028B0C85F38}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {C0891ACB-9A34-4721-AA53-8FCF5BB3E2BF}.1 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {C394B76D-2F2A-45F9-8A24-363A60D08AB9}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {00EEB540-E1CA-4216-A097-7D59BB4D007F}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {718F2C72-ECAA-4080-8DF8-0591A08061ED}.2 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {4492E44B-393B-474B-9169-7019FC628671}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {CA4C36E6-5ADB-4F8B-BE2C-F6F8C1264940}.4 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {2EF424CE-96AE-4980-AEA4-94C8156817AD}.3 to search result
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent * Found 26 updates and 34 categories in search; evaluated appl. rules of 120 out of 212 deployed entities
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent	** END ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	12:46:59:574	1004	edc	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:46:59:577	1004	fa8	AU	>>## RESUMED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {9C98DB12-9812-4BC9-BC71-AEA596E009A1} ServiceId = {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782}]
2013-04-09	12:46:59:577	1004	fa8	AU # 26 updates detected
2013-04-09	12:46:59:589	1004	fa8	AU	#########
2013-04-09	12:46:59:589	1004	fa8	AU	## END ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {9C98DB12-9812-4BC9-BC71-AEA596E009A1} ServiceId = {117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782}]
2013-04-09	12:46:59:589	1004	fa8	AU	#############
2013-04-09	12:46:59:589	1004	fa8	AU	All AU searches complete.
2013-04-09	12:46:59:592	1004	fa8	AU	Auto-approving update for download, updateId = {BABE4D5F-AF34-4633-85BF-8EA2C67B5B79}.201, ForUx=0, IsOwnerUx=0, HasDeadline=0, IsMinor=0
2013-04-09	12:46:59:592	1004	fa8	AU	Auto-approving update for download, updateId = {B2DE8662-897E-4283-805D-833F940EB90E}.200, ForUx=0, IsOwnerUx=0, HasDeadline=0, IsMinor=0
2013-04-09	12:46:59:592	1004	fa8	AU	Auto-approving update for download, updateId = {D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E}.201, ForUx=0, IsOwnerUx=0, HasDeadline=0, IsMinor=0
2013-04-09	12:46:59:592	1004	fa8	AU	Auto-approving update for download, updateId = {CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E}.202, ForUx=0, IsOwnerUx=0, HasDeadline=0, IsMinor=0
2013-04-09	12:46:59:592	1004	fa8	AU	Auto-approving update for download, updateId = {DE4024A3-6280-4B97-A734-1E349162715C}.201, ForUx=0, IsOwnerUx=0, HasDeadline=0, IsMinor=0
2013-04-09	12:46:59:592	1004	fa8	AU	Auto-approved 5 update(s) for download (NOT for Ux)
2013-04-09	12:46:59:594	1004	fa8	AU	#############
2013-04-09	12:46:59:594	1004	fa8	AU	## START ## AU: Download updates
2013-04-09	12:46:59:594	1004	fa8	AU	#########
2013-04-09	12:46:59:594	1004	fa8	AU # Approved updates = 5
2013-04-09	12:47:01:612	1004	fa8	AU	WARNING: Failed to get Wu Exemption info from NLM, assuming not exempt, error = 0x80070490
2013-04-09	12:47:01:615	1004	fa8	AU	AU initiated download, updateId = {BABE4D5F-AF34-4633-85BF-8EA2C67B5B79}.201, callId = {E2551A0D-E1C5-476C-AC0B-38F0A4AA4913}
2013-04-09	12:47:01:617	1004	fa8	AU	WARNING: Failed to get Wu Exemption info from NLM, assuming not exempt, error = 0x80070490
2013-04-09	12:47:01:620	1004	fa8	AU	AU initiated download, updateId = {B2DE8662-897E-4283-805D-833F940EB90E}.200, callId = {A73D204D-B646-4A17-95C2-B739FDAFFEEF}
2013-04-09	12:47:01:624	1004	fa8	AU	WARNING: Failed to get Wu Exemption info from NLM, assuming not exempt, error = 0x80070490
2013-04-09	12:47:01:626	1004	fa8	AU	AU initiated download, updateId = {D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E}.201, callId = {4751D632-178B-4F51-9303-0338D9E41BFC}
2013-04-09	12:47:01:630	1004	fa8	AU	WARNING: Failed to get Wu Exemption info from NLM, assuming not exempt, error = 0x80070490
2013-04-09	12:47:01:632	1004	fa8	AU	AU initiated download, updateId = {CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E}.202, callId = {4C6D716A-E130-476B-BE42-9D8771159338}
2013-04-09	12:47:01:635	1004	fa8	AU	WARNING: Failed to get Wu Exemption info from NLM, assuming not exempt, error = 0x80070490
2013-04-09	12:47:01:637	1004	fa8	AU	AU initiated download, updateId = {DE4024A3-6280-4B97-A734-1E349162715C}.201, callId = {AD086806-92D6-4D2B-A297-7051E5B1F728}
2013-04-09 12:47:01:675	1004	fa8	AU # Pending download calls = 5
2013-04-09	12:47:01:675	1004	fa8	AU	<<## SUBMITTED ## AU: Download updates
2013-04-09	12:47:04:105	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Begin Downloading Updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:04:105	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Call ID = {E2551A0D-E1C5-476C-AC0B-38F0A4AA4913}
2013-04-09	12:47:04:105	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Priority = 2, NetworkCostPolicy = 6, Interactive = 0, Owner is system = 1, Explicit proxy = 0, Proxy session id = -1, ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}
2013-04-09	12:47:04:105	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Updates to download = 1
2013-04-09	12:47:04:105	1004	ed8	Agent * Title = Security Update for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2807986)
2013-04-09	12:47:04:105	1004	ed8	Agent * UpdateId = {BABE4D5F-AF34-4633-85BF-8EA2C67B5B79}.201
2013-04-09	12:47:04:105	1004	ed8	Agent * Bundles 1 updates:
2013-04-09	12:47:04:105	1004	ed8	Agent * {42E71E23-3E77-417A-87C7-7D4C63BC750C}.201
2013-04-09	12:47:04:105	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update BABE4D5F-AF34-4633-85BF-8EA2C67B5B79 to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:47:04:105	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update 42E71E23-3E77-417A-87C7-7D4C63BC750C to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:47:04:105	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Regulation Refresh [Svc: {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:04:105	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Contacting regulation server for 9 updates.
2013-04-09	12:47:08:498	1004	ed8	Misc	Validating signature for C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D\wuredir.cab:
2013-04-09	12:47:10:061	1004	ed8	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2013-04-09	12:47:10:061	1004	ed8	Misc Infrastructure signed: Yes
2013-04-09	12:47:11:456	1004	ed8	EP	Got 7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D redir Client/Server URL: "https://fe1.update.microsoft.com/v6/ClientWebService/client.asmx"
2013-04-09	12:47:11:466	1004	ed8	PT	WARNING: Cached cookie has expired or new PID is available
2013-04-09	12:47:17:116	1004	ed8	EP	Got 7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D redir Regulation URL: "https://fe1.update.microsoft.com/v6/UpdateRegulationService/UpdateRegulation.asmx"
2013-04-09	12:47:17:116	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Regulation server path: https://fe1.update.microsoft.com/v6/UpdateRegulationService/UpdateRegulation.asmx.
2013-04-09	12:47:18:979	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Regulation call complete. 0x00000000
2013-04-09	12:47:18:982	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {42E71E23-3E77-417A-87C7-7D4C63BC750C}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:18:984	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:18:984	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********
2013-04-09	12:47:18:984	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	** END ** DnldMgr: Begin Downloading Updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	12:47:18:984	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*************
2013-04-09	12:47:18:989	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Begin Downloading Updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:18:989	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Call ID = {A73D204D-B646-4A17-95C2-B739FDAFFEEF}
2013-04-09	12:47:18:989	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Priority = 2, NetworkCostPolicy = 6, Interactive = 0, Owner is system = 1, Explicit proxy = 0, Proxy session id = -1, ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}
2013-04-09	12:47:18:989	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Updates to download = 1
2013-04-09	12:47:18:989	1004	ed8	Agent * Title = Update for Internet Explorer Flash Player for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2824670)
2013-04-09	12:47:18:989	1004	ed8	Agent * UpdateId = {B2DE8662-897E-4283-805D-833F940EB90E}.200
2013-04-09	12:47:18:989	1004	ed8	Agent * Bundles 1 updates:
2013-04-09	12:47:18:992	1004	ed8	Agent * {291F5EAD-834B-44A9-921F-88B10C354A66}.200
2013-04-09	12:47:18:992	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 200 for update B2DE8662-897E-4283-805D-833F940EB90E to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:47:18:992	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 200 for update 291F5EAD-834B-44A9-921F-88B10C354A66 to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:47:18:992	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Regulation Refresh [Svc: {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:18:992	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Regulation call complete. 0x00000000
2013-04-09	12:47:18:992	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {42E71E23-3E77-417A-87C7-7D4C63BC750C}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:18:994	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:18:994	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {291F5EAD-834B-44A9-921F-88B10C354A66}.200] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:18:994	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:18:994	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********
2013-04-09	12:47:18:994	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	** END ** DnldMgr: Begin Downloading Updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	12:47:18:994	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*************
2013-04-09	12:47:18:999	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Begin Downloading Updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:18:999	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Call ID = {4751D632-178B-4F51-9303-0338D9E41BFC}
2013-04-09	12:47:18:999	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Priority = 2, NetworkCostPolicy = 6, Interactive = 0, Owner is system = 1, Explicit proxy = 0, Proxy session id = -1, ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}
2013-04-09	12:47:18:999	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Updates to download = 1
2013-04-09	12:47:18:999	1004	ed8	Agent * Title = Update for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2811660)
2013-04-09	12:47:18:999	1004	ed8	Agent * UpdateId = {D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E}.201
2013-04-09	12:47:18:999	1004	ed8	Agent * Bundles 5 updates:
2013-04-09	12:47:18:999	1004	ed8	Agent * {523EEA29-F904-422E-B395-85DF28D4A829}.201
2013-04-09	12:47:19:002	1004	ed8	Agent * {47BDD24F-D8AC-45B7-8A46-3A9886270C6C}.201
2013-04-09	12:47:19:002	1004	ed8	Agent * {4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF}.201
2013-04-09	12:47:19:002	1004	ed8	Agent * {D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74}.201
2013-04-09	12:47:19:002	1004	ed8	Agent * {F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE}.200
2013-04-09	12:47:19:002	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:002	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update 523EEA29-F904-422E-B395-85DF28D4A829 to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:002	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update 47BDD24F-D8AC-45B7-8A46-3A9886270C6C to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:002	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update 4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:002	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74 to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:002	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 200 for update F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:002	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Regulation Refresh [Svc: {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:002	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Regulation call complete. 0x00000000
2013-04-09	12:47:19:004	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {42E71E23-3E77-417A-87C7-7D4C63BC750C}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:007	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:007	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {291F5EAD-834B-44A9-921F-88B10C354A66}.200] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:007	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:007	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {523EEA29-F904-422E-B395-85DF28D4A829}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:007	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:007	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {47BDD24F-D8AC-45B7-8A46-3A9886270C6C}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:007	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:007	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:009	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:009	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:009	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:009	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE}.200] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:009	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:009	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:009	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	** END ** DnldMgr: Begin Downloading Updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	12:47:19:009	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*************
2013-04-09	12:47:19:017	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Begin Downloading Updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:017	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Call ID = {4C6D716A-E130-476B-BE42-9D8771159338}
2013-04-09	12:47:19:017	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Priority = 2, NetworkCostPolicy = 6, Interactive = 0, Owner is system = 1, Explicit proxy = 0, Proxy session id = -1, ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}
2013-04-09	12:47:19:017	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Updates to download = 1
2013-04-09	12:47:19:017	1004	ed8	Agent * Title = Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 10 for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2809289)
2013-04-09	12:47:19:017	1004	ed8	Agent * UpdateId = {CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E}.202
2013-04-09	12:47:19:017	1004	ed8	Agent * Bundles 1 updates:
2013-04-09	12:47:19:017	1004	ed8	Agent * {5EC37F64-C8EA-4E07-B332-9F70F53F75BB}.202
2013-04-09	12:47:19:017	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 202 for update CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:017	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 202 for update 5EC37F64-C8EA-4E07-B332-9F70F53F75BB to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:017	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Regulation Refresh [Svc: {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:017	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Regulation call complete. 0x00000000
2013-04-09	12:47:19:019	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {42E71E23-3E77-417A-87C7-7D4C63BC750C}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:019	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:019	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {291F5EAD-834B-44A9-921F-88B10C354A66}.200] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:019	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:019	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {523EEA29-F904-422E-B395-85DF28D4A829}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:021	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:021	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {47BDD24F-D8AC-45B7-8A46-3A9886270C6C}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:021	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:021	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:021	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:021	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:021	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:021	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE}.200] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:021	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:024	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {5EC37F64-C8EA-4E07-B332-9F70F53F75BB}.202] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:024	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:024	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:024	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	** END ** DnldMgr: Begin Downloading Updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	12:47:19:024	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*************
2013-04-09	12:47:19:029	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Begin Downloading Updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:029	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Call ID = {AD086806-92D6-4D2B-A297-7051E5B1F728}
2013-04-09	12:47:19:029	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Priority = 2, NetworkCostPolicy = 6, Interactive = 0, Owner is system = 1, Explicit proxy = 0, Proxy session id = -1, ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}
2013-04-09	12:47:19:029	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Updates to download = 1
2013-04-09	12:47:19:029	1004	ed8	Agent * Title = Update for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2812822)
2013-04-09	12:47:19:029	1004	ed8	Agent * UpdateId = {DE4024A3-6280-4B97-A734-1E349162715C}.201
2013-04-09	12:47:19:029	1004	ed8	Agent * Bundles 1 updates:
2013-04-09	12:47:19:029	1004	ed8	Agent * {34330D44-1A9B-4B6F-A984-BF8719F64421}.201
2013-04-09	12:47:19:029	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update DE4024A3-6280-4B97-A734-1E349162715C to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:029	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 201 for update 34330D44-1A9B-4B6F-A984-BF8719F64421 to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:029	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Regulation Refresh [Svc: {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:029	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Regulation call complete. 0x00000000
2013-04-09	12:47:19:032	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {42E71E23-3E77-417A-87C7-7D4C63BC750C}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:032	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:034	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {291F5EAD-834B-44A9-921F-88B10C354A66}.200] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:034	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:034	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {523EEA29-F904-422E-B395-85DF28D4A829}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:034	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:034	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {47BDD24F-D8AC-45B7-8A46-3A9886270C6C}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:034	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:034	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:034	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:034	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:034	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:034	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE}.200] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:034	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:037	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {5EC37F64-C8EA-4E07-B332-9F70F53F75BB}.202] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:037	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:037	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {34330D44-1A9B-4B6F-A984-BF8719F64421}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:037	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:47:19:037	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********
2013-04-09	12:47:19:037	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	** END ** DnldMgr: Begin Downloading Updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2013-04-09	12:47:19:037	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*************
2013-04-09	12:47:19:037	1004	fa8	AU	AU checked download status and it changed: Downloading is paused
2013-04-09	12:52:01:433	3816	e90	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.8.9200.16451, tz: -0400) ===========
2013-04-09	12:52:01:433	3816	e90	Misc = Process: C:\windows\system32\wusa.exe
2013-04-09	12:52:01:433	3816	e90	Misc = Module: C:\Windows\System32\wuapi.dll
2013-04-09	12:52:01:433	3816	e90	COMAPI	----------- COMAPI: IUpdateServiceManager::AddScanPackageService -----------
2013-04-09	12:52:01:433	3816	e90	COMAPI - ServiceName = Windows Update Standalone Installer
2013-04-09	12:52:01:433	3816	e90	COMAPI - ScanFileLocation = C:\4faa2fb5a9a686eda30be084a95da06a\wsusscan.cab
2013-04-09	12:52:01:511	1004	21c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\ScanFile\83e4a336-d943-43fc-b086-7a01868b82ce\Source.cab:
2013-04-09	12:52:01:543	1004	21c	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	1004	21c	DtaStor	Default service for AU is {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	3816	e90	COMAPI - Added scan package service, ServiceID = {83E4A336-D943-43FC-B086-7A01868B82CE} Third party service
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	3816	e90	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	3816	e90	COMAPI	-- START -- COMAPI: Init Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	3816	e90	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	3816	e90	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	3816	e90	COMAPI	-- START -- COMAPI: Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	3816	e90	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	3816	e90	COMAPI	<<-- SUBMITTED -- COMAPI: Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	1004	edc	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	1004	edc	Agent	** START ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	1004	edc	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	1004	edc	Agent * Online = Yes; Ignore download priority = No
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	1004	edc	Agent * Criteria = "DeploymentAction='Installation'"
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	1004	edc	Agent * ServiceID = {83E4A336-D943-43FC-B086-7A01868B82CE} Third party service
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	1004	edc	Agent * Search Scope = {Machine}
2013-04-09	12:52:01:839	1004	edc	Agent * Caller SID for Applicability: S-1-5-21-3173151922-3977946100-438750838-1001
2013-04-09	12:52:02:260	1004	edc	PT	+++++++++++ PT: Synchronizing server updates +++++++++++
2013-04-09	12:52:02:260	1004	edc	PT + Offline serviceId = {83E4A336-D943-43FC-B086-7A01868B82CE}
2013-04-09	12:52:02:276	1004	edc	PT	WARNING: Cached cookie has expired or new PID is available
2013-04-09	12:52:04:195	1004	edc	PT	+++++++++++ PT: Synchronizing extended update info +++++++++++
2013-04-09	12:52:04:195	1004	edc	PT + Offline serviceId = {83E4A336-D943-43FC-B086-7A01868B82CE}
2013-04-09	12:52:04:319	1004	edc	DnldMgr	Adding revision ID 501 for update E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475 to the lock revision cache.
2013-04-09	12:52:04:366	1004	edc	Agent * Added update {AAD65088-08D8-43F4-BCC1-A390F9D51351}.501 to search result
2013-04-09	12:52:04:366	1004	edc	Agent * Found 1 updates and 57 categories in search; evaluated appl. rules of 125 out of 248 deployed entities
2013-04-09	12:52:04:366	1004	edc	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:52:04:366	1004	edc	Agent	** END ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:52:04:366	1004	edc	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:52:04:382	3816	f68	COMAPI	>>-- RESUMED -- COMAPI: Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:52:04:382	3816	f68	COMAPI - Updates found = 1
2013-04-09	12:52:04:382	3816	f68	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	12:52:04:382	3816	f68	COMAPI	-- END -- COMAPI: Search [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:52:04:382	3816	f68	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:52:10:494	1004	21c	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: Copy update to cache [UpdateId = {E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475}.501] ***********
2013-04-09	12:52:10:494	1004	21c	DnldMgr	Asking handler to generate non-range requests.
2013-04-09	12:52:10:494	1004	21c	Handler	Generating request for CBS update E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475 in sandbox C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\4e36c052f0fb0014b550d9c5bed70b5c_ctc
2013-04-09	12:52:10:510	1004	21c	Handler	Selecting self-contained because update does not have express payload.
2013-04-09	12:52:10:510	1004	21c	Handler	Selected payload type is ptSelfContained
2013-04-09	12:52:10:510	1004	21c	Handler	Detected download state is dsStart
2013-04-09	12:52:10:510	1004	21c	Handler	Adding windows8-rt-kb2809289-x64.cab (entire file) to request list.
2013-04-09	12:52:10:510	1004	21c	Handler	Request generation for CBS update complete with hr=0x0 and pfResetSandbox=0 
2013-04-09	12:52:11:602	1004	21c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\4e36c052f0fb0014b550d9c5bed70b5c_ctc\windows8-rt-kb2809289-x64.cab:
2013-04-09	12:52:12:101	1004	21c	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2013-04-09	12:52:12:117	1004	21c	DnldMgr	Asking handler to generate non-range requests.
2013-04-09	12:52:12:117	1004	21c	Handler	Generating request for CBS update E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475 in sandbox C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\4e36c052f0fb0014b550d9c5bed70b5c_ctc
2013-04-09	12:52:12:117	1004	21c	Handler	Selecting self-contained because update does not have express payload.
2013-04-09	12:52:12:117	1004	21c	Handler	Selected payload type is ptSelfContained
2013-04-09	12:52:12:117	1004	21c	Handler	Detected download state is dsHavePackage
2013-04-09	12:52:13:084	1004	21c	Handler	Request generation for CBS update complete with hr=0x0 and pfResetSandbox=0 
2013-04-09	12:52:13:162	3816	e90	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:52:13:162	3816	e90	COMAPI	-- START -- COMAPI: Install [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:52:13:162	3816	e90	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	12:52:13:162	3816	e90	COMAPI - Allow source prompts: Yes; Forced: No; Force quiet: No; Attempt close apps if necessary: No
2013-04-09	12:52:13:162	3816	e90	COMAPI - Updates in request: 1
2013-04-09	12:52:13:162	3816	e90	COMAPI - ServiceID = {83E4A336-D943-43FC-B086-7A01868B82CE} Third party service
2013-04-09	12:52:13:193	1004	21c	Agent	Beginning install of conventional work item
2013-04-09	12:52:13:193	3816	e90	COMAPI - Updates to install = 1
2013-04-09	12:52:13:193	3816	e90	COMAPI	<<-- SUBMITTED -- COMAPI: Install [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:52:13:193	1004	408	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:52:13:193	1004	408	Agent	** START ** Agent: Installing updates [CallerId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:52:13:193	1004	408	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:52:13:193	1004	408	Agent * Updates to install = 1
2013-04-09	12:52:13:193	1004	408	Agent * Title = Security Update for Windows (KB2809289)
2013-04-09	12:52:13:193	1004	408	Agent * UpdateId = {AAD65088-08D8-43F4-BCC1-A390F9D51351}.501
2013-04-09	12:52:13:193	1004	408	Agent * Bundles 1 updates:
2013-04-09	12:52:13:193	1004	408	Agent * {E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475}.501
2013-04-09	12:52:15:362	1004	408	Handler	Attempting to create remote handler process as dc\chris in session 1
2013-04-09	12:52:15:752	1004	408	DnldMgr	Preparing update for install, updateId = {E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475}.501.
2013-04-09	12:52:15:767	3264	fbc	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.8.9200.16465, tz: -0400) ===========
2013-04-09	12:52:15:767	3264	fbc	Misc = Process: C:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2013-04-09	12:52:15:767	3264	fbc	Misc = Module: C:\windows\SYSTEM32\wuaueng.dll
2013-04-09	12:52:15:767	3264	fbc	Handler	:::::::::::::
2013-04-09	12:52:15:767	3264	fbc	Handler	:: START :: Handler: CBS Install
2013-04-09	12:52:15:767	3264	fbc	Handler	:::::::::
2013-04-09	12:52:15:767	3264	fbc	Handler	Starting install of CBS update E36A0387-78C5-4CE2-A0E1-B345BE93A475
2013-04-09	12:52:16:032	3264	fbc	Handler	CBS session identity: 30291266_2535891959
2013-04-09	12:52:16:048	3264	fbc	Handler	CBS package identity: Package_for_KB2809289~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.2.1.2
2013-04-09	12:52:16:048	3264	fbc	Handler	Installing self-contained with source=C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\4e36c052f0fb0014b550d9c5bed70b5c\windows8-rt-kb2809289-x64.cab, workingdir=C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\4e36c052f0fb0014b550d9c5bed70b5c\inst
2013-04-09	12:54:09:901	3264	494	Handler	FATAL: CBS called Error with 0x800703f1, 
2013-04-09	12:54:10:276	3264	fbc	Handler	FATAL: Completed install of CBS update with type=0, requiresReboot=0, installerError=1, hr=0x800703f1
2013-04-09	12:54:10:354	3264	fbc	Handler	:::::::::
2013-04-09	12:54:10:354	3264	fbc	Handler	:: END :: Handler: CBS Install
2013-04-09	12:54:10:354	3264	fbc	Handler	:::::::::::::
2013-04-09	12:54:10:369	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {42E71E23-3E77-417A-87C7-7D4C63BC750C}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:54:10:369	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:54:10:369	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {291F5EAD-834B-44A9-921F-88B10C354A66}.200] ***********
2013-04-09	12:54:10:369	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {523EEA29-F904-422E-B395-85DF28D4A829}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {47BDD24F-D8AC-45B7-8A46-3A9886270C6C}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE}.200] ***********
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {5EC37F64-C8EA-4E07-B332-9F70F53F75BB}.202] ***********
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	ed8	DnldMgr	*********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {34330D44-1A9B-4B6F-A984-BF8719F64421}.201] ***********
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	ed8	DnldMgr * Update is not allowed to download due to service regulation or download size limitation.
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	408	Agent	*********
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	408	Agent	** END ** Agent: Installing updates [CallerId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	1004	408	Agent	*************
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	3816	f68	COMAPI	>>-- RESUMED -- COMAPI: Install [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	3816	f68	COMAPI - Install call complete (succeeded = 0, succeeded with errors = 0, failed = 1, unaccounted = 0)
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	3816	f68	COMAPI - Reboot required = No
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	3816	f68	COMAPI - WARNING: Exit code = 0x00000000; Call error code = 0x80240022
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	3816	f68	COMAPI	---------
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	3816	f68	COMAPI	-- END -- COMAPI: Install [ClientId = wusa]
2013-04-09	12:54:10:385	3816	f68	COMAPI	-------------
2013-04-09	12:54:10:962	1004	5f0	AU	#############
2013-04-09	12:54:10:962	1004	5f0	AU	## START ## AU: Install updates
2013-04-09	12:54:10:962	1004	5f0	AU	#########
2013-04-09	12:54:10:962	1004	5f0	AU # Initiating scheduled install
2013-04-09	12:54:10:962	1004	5f0	AU	WARNING: There are no approved updates to install
2013-04-09	12:54:10:962	1004	5f0	AU # Exit code = 0x8024000C
2013-04-09	12:54:10:962	1004	5f0	AU	#########
2013-04-09	12:54:10:962	1004	5f0	AU	## END ## AU: Install updates
2013-04-09	12:54:10:962	1004	5f0	AU	#############
2013-04-09	12:54:15:382	1004	ed8	Report	REPORT EVENT: {896C9746-DF7D-4969-9CFB-A60DE6735C80}	2013-04-09 12:54:10:369-0400	1	182 [AGENT_INSTALLING_FAILED]	101	{AAD65088-08D8-43F4-BCC1-A390F9D51351}	501	800703f1	wusa	Failure	Content Install	Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800703f1: Security Update for Windows (KB2809289).
2013-04-09	12:54:15:382	1004	ed8	Report	CWERReporter::HandleEvents - WER report upload completed with status 0x8
2013-04-09	12:54:15:382	1004	ed8	Report	WER Report sent: 7.8.9200.16465 0x800703f1 AAD65088-08D8-43F4-BCC1-A390F9D51351 Install 101 Unmanaged
2013-04-09	12:54:15:382	1004	ed8	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	12:54:18:554	3816	e90	COMAPI	----------- COMAPI: IUpdateServiceManager::RemoveService -----------
2013-04-09	12:54:18:554	3816	e90	COMAPI - ServiceId = {83e4a336-d943-43fc-b086-7a01868b82ce}
2013-04-09	12:54:18:617	3816	e90	COMAPI	IUpdateService removing volatile scan package service, serviceID = {83E4A336-D943-43FC-B086-7A01868B82CE}
2013-04-09	12:54:18:632	1004	21c	Agent	WARNING: WU client fails CClientCallRecorder::RemoveService with error 0x80248014
2013-04-09	12:54:18:632	3816	e90	COMAPI	WARNING: ISusInternal::RemoveService failed, hr=80248014
2013-04-09	13:04:46:207	1004	fac	AU	########### AU: Setting new AU options ###########
2013-04-09	13:04:46:207	1004	fac	AU	Setting AU Approval Type to 2
2013-04-09	13:04:46:208	1004	fac	AU # Policy changed, AU refresh required = No
2013-04-09	13:04:46:209	1004	fac	AU # Approval type: Pre-download notify (User preference)
2013-04-09	13:04:46:209	1004	fac	AU # ServiceTypeDefault: Service 117CAB2D-82B1-4B5A-A08C-4D62DBEE7782 Approval type: (Pre-install notify)
2013-04-09	13:04:46:209	1004	fac	AU # Will interact with non-admins (Non-admins are elevated (User preference))
2013-04-09	13:04:46:209	1004	fac	AU	AU settings changed through User Preference.
2013-04-09	13:04:46:283	1004	fac	DnldMgr	WARNING: Cancelling update {34330D44-1A9B-4B6F-A984-BF8719F64421}
2013-04-09	13:04:46:288	1004	fac	AU	Cancelled download for invalidated/hidden/unapplicable update(s)
2013-04-09	13:04:46:292	1004	fac	DnldMgr	WARNING: Cancelling update {523EEA29-F904-422E-B395-85DF28D4A829}
2013-04-09	13:04:46:294	1004	fac	DnldMgr	WARNING: Cancelling update {47BDD24F-D8AC-45B7-8A46-3A9886270C6C}
2013-04-09	13:04:46:295	1004	fac	DnldMgr	WARNING: Cancelling update {4D5D8970-7881-46F2-A9E1-638C0B0B48FF}
2013-04-09	13:04:46:297	1004	fac	DnldMgr	WARNING: Cancelling update {D0C354E9-5732-442B-A3F4-33453E05DC74}
2013-04-09	13:04:46:299	1004	fac	DnldMgr	WARNING: Cancelling update {F0C8091E-7AB5-4CAA-B310-C7D3FCDCFEFE}
2013-04-09	13:04:46:304	1004	fac	AU	Cancelled download for invalidated/hidden/unapplicable update(s)
2013-04-09	13:04:46:307	1004	fac	DnldMgr	WARNING: Cancelling update {5EC37F64-C8EA-4E07-B332-9F70F53F75BB}
2013-04-09	13:04:46:311	1004	fac	AU	Cancelled download for invalidated/hidden/unapplicable update(s)
2013-04-09	13:04:46:311	1004	ed8	Report	REPORT EVENT: {9F5579F4-8586-4006-8CB8-47E8D54DE9F9}	2013-04-09 13:04:46:286-0400	1	163 [AGENT_DOWNLOAD_CANCELED]	101	{DE4024A3-6280-4B97-A734-1E349162715C}	201	0	AutomaticUpdates	Success	Content Download	Download canceled.
2013-04-09	13:04:46:312	1004	ed8	Report	REPORT EVENT: {FFD7D1EF-F913-4835-992C-0311E5AE9D1E}	2013-04-09 13:04:46:302-0400	1	163 [AGENT_DOWNLOAD_CANCELED]	101	{D4464266-8C91-4BD5-A3DC-48C68F16611E}	201	0	AutomaticUpdates	Success	Content Download	Download canceled.
2013-04-09	13:04:46:312	1004	ed8	Report	REPORT EVENT: {CAA47006-BA89-4366-AF48-72864B506F95}	2013-04-09 13:04:46:309-0400	1	163 [AGENT_DOWNLOAD_CANCELED]	101	{CEC6537E-F0A8-4FA5-A465-89BAA6610D5E}	202	0	AutomaticUpdates	Success	Content Download	Download canceled.
2013-04-09	13:04:46:345	1004	ed8	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2013-04-09	13:04:46:371	1004	fa8	AU	WARNING: Download callback received for call not in AU's list. Ignore the call result.
2013-04-09	13:04:46:371	1004	fa8	AU	WARNING: Download callback received for call not in AU's list. Ignore the call result.
2013-04-09	13:04:46:377	1004	fa8	AU	WARNING: Download callback received for call not in AU's list. Ignore the call result.
2013-04-09	13:04:46:378	1004	fa8	AU	WARNING: Download callback received for call not in AU's list. Ignore the call result.
2013-04-09	13:04:46:379	1004	fa8	AU	WARNING: Download callback received for call not in AU's list. Ignore the call result.
2013-04-09	13:04:46:379	1004	fa8	AU	WARNING: Download callback received for call not in AU's list. Ignore the call result.
2013-04-09	13:08:25:622	1004	ed8	Report	WARNING: Failed converting event batch to web service event: 0x8007000d
2013-04-09	13:08:25:622	1004	ed8	Report	WARNING: Reporter failed to upload events with hr = 8007000d.


----------



## Macboatmaster

After extensive reading of the log

When did you install AVG and what did you have before
NORTON I think.

Is that correct please.


----------



## thesnapman44

I bought the computer five months ago, and uninstalled Norton and all it`s components at the same time (personal reasons for doing that). I installed AVG just after that.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Did you use the NORTON uninstaller
It may well be that if you did not, the problems with these updates may well be caused by that
OR more importantly, the remnants of NORTON may well have stopped AVG, from working properly and your security may have been lessened.

Norton uninstall tool
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us


----------



## thesnapman44

To remove the Norton and all it`s components, i used Revo uninstaller, (still have Revo installed on my computer). I uninstalled AVG yesterday by using the same method. I am now using Windows Firewall and Defender.

There is also another report produced by Windows Update Troubleshooter, and it`s labelled, "Windows update old".
However, i am unable to post that report as this website informed me that it is too long to be posted.
If there is any way i can send it to you, please let me know, as when i was looking through it, it obviously has a lot more details regarding the updates and the failure of installing them.


----------



## Macboatmaster

The problem is that REVO good as it maybe is NOT the right tool to use for uninstalling anti-virus programs
That is why more or less all the providers issue the uninstall/removal tool

IN all honesty, I am NOW uncertain of the reason for the problem, the tool I sent you should have reset all the update components and indeed the report indicates that it has.

I think, that you maybe approaching the stage of refresh
That will I am sure solve the problem but you would need to be fully aware of the files and applications AND PROGRAMS, that will be saved and those that will not

Clearly you also will need to backup, all your personal data, just in case.

Were it to me I would also make a full system image, before refresh.

IF YOU WISH TO TRY THIS FIRST - it MAY achieve success
I would ESTABLISH a restore point before you start

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971058

Let me fix it for myself
NOTE do not use the procedure under 4 on the first run, as explained
and note that two items do not apply to 8


----------



## thesnapman44

I understand what you are saying regarding REVO, and i agree, but as with the case with Norton, i wanted a program that would TOTALLY uninstall everything regarding that program, and REVO does exactly that. It finds all the folders, sub-folders and trees associated with the program,and removes them. which is what i like.

Over the last two days, i have removed most of the programs that i think i really did not need. I am now starting to depend on Windows 8 itself, a lot more, as in the case of removing AVG, and using Windows Firewall and Defender, and other "clean-up" tools that i had.

Sometime today though, i am going to remove REVO, and most other things "i think I needed", and try all that you suggested earlier in this thread. Failing that, i will follow the steps you gave me, and see if it will allow me to do a "refresh".
I know at one point my computer would not allow me to go back to it`s factory settings or a full clean of my drive, so like i said, by starting afresh and following your instructions from thread one, i will see what happens.
Thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster

OK please do let me know
Refresh
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/restore-refresh-reset-pc


----------



## thesnapman44

Well, i did all that was listed in the numerous reply threads you sent me, but to no avail.
The only difference i received was with the Windows Update Report, which states the following:

Issues found

Potential Windows Update Database error detected Ox80070002..................... Not fixed
Repair Windows Update Database Corruption................................. Completed


Windows Update components must be repaired......................Not fixed
Repair Windows Update components.............................. Completed


Windows Update components must be repaired............... Fixed
Repair Windows Update components............... Completed


Potential issues that were checked

Default Windows Update data locations have changed......... Issue not present
Errors related to Windows Installer........... Issue not present
Windows Update services are not running......... Issue not present
Problem with Background Intelligent Transfer Service (BITS)...................Issue not present
Security files are not registered...........................Issue not present


ISSUES FOUND
Potential Windows Update Database error detected Ox80070002.....................Not fixed
(Possible issues may prevent Windows Update from keeping your system up to date)

Windows Update components must be repaired......................... Not fixed
(One or more Windows Update components are configured incorrectly)

Windows Update components must be repaired..........................Fixed
(One or more Windows Update components are configured incorrectly


POTENTIAL ISSUES THAT WERE CHECKED
Default Windows Update data locations have been changed............Issue not present
(The location where Windows Update stores data has changed and must be repaired)

Errors related to Windows Installer.......................Issue not present
(Windows Installer issues may prevent you from using Windows Update)

Windows Update services are not running............Issue not present
(A service required for Windows Update is not running)

Problem with Background Intelligent Transfer Service (BITS)........................Issue not present
(Possible issues may prevent Windows Update from keeping your system up to date)

Security files are not registered..........................Issue not present
(Possible issues may prevent Windows Update from keeping your system up to date


DETECTION DETAILS
Collection information......DC
Windows version.............6.2
Architecture...................x64
Time..............................Wednesday, APRIL 10, 2013 10.41:33 AM


PUBLISHER DETAILS
Resolve problems that prevent you from updating Windows.

Package version: 6.0.2.20120214
Publisher: Microsoft Corporation


----------



## Macboatmaster

Well I am sure you will know that I do NOT know, which it is you have NOW tried, that you did NOT try as I posted them

I think this is the ONE you should NOW try
It is the Let Me fix it from my post 23 and is in the expanded section - Let Me fix it and starts with this

*Important* This section, method, or task contains steps that tell you how to modify the registry. However, serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly. Therefore, make sure that you follow these steps carefully. For added protection, back up the registry before you modify it. Then, you can restore the registry if a problem occurs. For more information about how to back up and restore the registry, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
322756 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/322756/ ) 
How to back up and restore the registry in Windows
 Click here to view or hide detailed information 

To reset the Windows Update components, follow these steps:
Open a Windows Command Prompt Windows. To open a command prompt, click *Start *and then click *Run*. Copy and paste (or type) the following command in the *Open *box and then press ENTER:

cmd
Stop the BITS service and the Windows Update service. To do this, type the following commands at a command prompt. Press ENTER after you type each command.

net stop bits
net stop wuauserv

HOWEVER as I said before on post 23 you need to follow which is to be used first and which is NOT applicable to 8


----------



## thesnapman44

At the command prompt window, when i typed in the following "net stop bits", it states, "system error 5 has occurred. Access is denied"


----------



## thesnapman44

I do think that i am actually not going to proceed with this matter anymore.
I don`t think that the updates in certain areas of the computer are that important to worry about, and as my machine is running well besides that, then i will continue with it as it is.


----------



## Macboatmaster

As you wish
My guess is that you went in without admin rights

You need to have administrator privileges to run net start/stop commands. If you are just a normal user on the computer, you would get an error like below.
System error 5 has occurred.
Access is denied.

so that is cmd prompt - with admin rights
the fact you are admin account will not open it with admin rights unless you elect that way
from desktop
type
cmd
window changes
if cmd prompt not shown - select from right apps as search area
then right click cmd prompt
click run as admin at bottom edge of screen


----------



## thesnapman44

I would just like to update this, as leaving it unsolved really does not help anyone in this situation.
If you are facing the same dilemma as i did, i recommend that you follow the steps in this thread to rectify the update problem

When "Macboatmaster", at the time was offering their advice, nothing seemed to work. My personal advice is, "to step away from the computer and try again when you are not so worried and frustrated". I did this, and after two days, i came back to the machine and started again. For that very reason, my updates are now beginning to install, and Windows is configuring them as it should. This was simply to do with the fact that after two days away, i started afresh, and had a clearer mind.
Now i don`t know "Macboatmaster" from anyone else, but i can say that their help and advice was "spot on".
"Tech Support Guy" should be proud to have this guy on board, and i will personally say that he (assuming), went above and beyond their call of duty to resolve this issue for me.

Thank to everyone else who took an interes in reading this thread, and i hope this solve your problems as it did mine.


----------



## Macboatmaster

thesnapman44

Thank you for your kind comments
Success I think was very largely due to your willingness to try suggestions and indeed your perseverance.


----------

